# The Official Ask your iPad questions here! Someone has the answer!



## Betsy the Quilter

We've started this thread for iPad questions!  Ask them here!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

BookishMom said:


> Betsy, this is great! It sounds like I'll probably set mine up the way you set up your husbands. Do you set that up within the iPad settings, or is it something I have to do with my ISP's settings? Or is it something that's really obvious that I'll be able to figure out when I get my iPad, so I should just shut up now and leave everyone alone?


You set it up within the iPad general settings (not within the mail app). Go to Settings, Mail Contacts, Calendars and add the mail account if you haven't already (the first time you use Mail, it asks you to set up an account, as I recall). When you've set up the account, select it (still in Settings, etc) and go to Advanced Settings and select Delete from server--you get three options: Never, In 7 Days, and When Deleted from Inbox. I chose When Deleted from Inbox for my husband.

Betsy


----------



## Eeyore

Question: Where can I find cheap microfiber towels to keep my iPad screen clean of all those nasty fingerprints?

Answer: Wandered into my local Harbor Freight Tools store this morning and ran across these in the car washing supplies area. Four large 12"x12" microfiber towels for $2.99. They are nice and soft, and the weave loops reminds me of a really expensive cotton face cloth for the bathroom. The stores are found in 44 states, just Google to see if there is one in your area.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=97502

BTW, I would suggest buying them directly from the brick & mortar store instead of the internet. Minimum shipping is $7.00 if ordered from the internet.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I wish I could get several more of those cleaning cloths they send with MacBooks. They are terrific! They don't seem to be microfiber, but they do a great job on the laptop screen and the iPad.


Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Eeyore said:


> Question: Where can I find cheap microfiber towels to keep my iPad screen clean of all those nasty fingerprints?
> 
> Answer: Wandered into my local Harbor Freight Tools store this morning and ran across these in the car washing supplies area. Four large 12"x12" microfiber towels for $2.99. They are nice and soft, and the weave loops reminds me of a really expensive cotton face cloth for the bathroom. The stores are found in 44 states, just Google to see if there is one in your area.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=97502
> 
> BTW, I would suggest buying them directly from the brick & mortar store instead of the internet. Minimum shipping is $7.00 if ordered from the internet.
> 
> Best Wishes!


When I read this, I remembered my husband has some he uses on the cars! I asked him for one, and it cleans the iPad much better than anything I've used yet, thanks!

Betsy


----------



## Tripp

I am thinking of traveling with my IPad in a week.  I might consider "renting" an I-Tunes movie.  If I read it correctly, the movie is on the IPad for a certain amount of time and then once you start watching it, you have 24 hours to watch it and then it gets automatically removed.  So, that made me wonder, can I watch the movie on the airplane or is it streaming via wi-fi from I-Tunes?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It's downloaded to your device.  I can rent for my iPod Video, which doesn't have wireless.

Betsy


----------



## Tripp

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's downloaded to your device. I can rent for my iPod Video, which doesn't have wireless.
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, that's kind of what I thought, but I wanted to be sure.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Eeyore said:


> Wandered into my local Harbor Freight Tools store this morning and ran across these in the car washing supplies area. Four large 12"x12" microfiber towels for $2.99. They are nice and soft, and the weave loops reminds me of a really expensive cotton face cloth for the bathroom. The stores are found in 44 states, just Google to see if there is one in your area.


I had to run some errands in preparation for travel Saturday, so I went by our Harbor Freight, and easily found the exact same deal for the same price. Now I'm "set for life" for iPad screen cleaning!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Last night I downloaded some stuff from iTunesU onto my iPad wirelessly.  At the time, I didn't open the files or mess with them, but I did look to see that they had downloaded, and saw them listed by clicking the "ipod" button on my iPad.  I believe they were in a separate folder called iTunesU on the iPad.  Last night I hooked the iPad to the desktop and synched it.  Today, I can find no trace of the iTunesU stuff on my iPad!  If I look for it in iTunes on the desktop, they are there, so they synched successfully.  I've tried synching the iPad again, but it doesn't pick up the file.  How can I get these back onto my iPad?


----------



## Jesslyn

The Hooded Claw said:


> Last night I downloaded some stuff from iTunesU onto my iPad wirelessly. At the time, I didn't open the files or mess with them, but I did look to see that they had downloaded, and saw them listed by clicking the "ipod" button on my iPad. I believe they were in a separate folder called iTunesU on the iPad. Last night I hooked the iPad to the desktop and synched it. Today, I can find no trace of the iTunesU stuff on my iPad! If I look for it in iTunes on the desktop, they are there, so they synched successfully. I've tried synching the iPad again, but it doesn't pick up the file. How can I get these back onto my iPad?


With your iPad connected, click it in the left pane and go to the iTunesU tab. Check the box that *activates *Sync iTunes U. You'll get a scary message about stuff getting deleted, but none of my other settings were changed and nothing got deleted for me.


----------



## BookishMom

Hi everyone,

I don't currently have an iAnything, but just preordered an iPad 3G. I've downloaded iTunes and converted all my musics, books, everything into it. Should I go ahead and select/download apps, or should I wait until my iPad ships in case there are updated versions that come out before it ships?

On that note... is it easy to update apps?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BookishMom

Also, I asked this before, but my question kind of got buried in the iPad watch thread...

What are your favorite or must-have accessories for the iPad, and why?

Thanks again!


----------



## Jesslyn

BookishMom said:


> Also, I asked this before, but my question kind of got buried in the iPad watch thread...
> 
> What are your favorite or must-have accessories for the iPad, and why?
> 
> Thanks again!


My must-have is a case that can be used as a portrait and landscape mode stand. Unfortunately, I've gotten three, sold one and have a throw-away one just for protection--I refuse to settle. I really hope that M-edge comes thru, otherwise it will probably be the inCase book jacket or one of two others that are also in production.


----------



## webhill

Jesslyn said:


> My must-have is a case that can be used as a portrait and landscape mode stand. Unfortunately, I've gotten three, sold one and have a throw-away one just for protection--I refuse to settle. I really hope that M-edge comes thru, otherwise it will probably be the inCase book jacket or one of two others that are also in production.


Jesslyn - which cases have you NOT liked? I'm using the apple case right now and basically am less than pleased with it, but I'm using it because it's the best available that I can tell. I too have been eyeing an M-edge (which one are you looking at?) but I'm not sure... so I was wondering which you already ruled out.

Thanks,
h.


----------



## webhill

BookishMom said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I don't currently have an iAnything, but just preordered an iPad 3G. I've downloaded iTunes and converted all my musics, books, everything into it. Should I go ahead and select/download apps, or should I wait until my iPad ships in case there are updated versions that come out before it ships?
> 
> On that note... is it easy to update apps?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I downloaded a ton of apps the day before I got my iPad  Go for it, it's fun.
It's dead easy to update them. When updates to your apps are available, iTunes will let you know, and ask you if you want to download the updates. You can also do it directly from the device if you like.


----------



## Eeyore

BookishMom said:


> Also, I asked this before, but my question kind of got buried in the iPad watch thread...
> 
> What are your favorite or must-have accessories for the iPad, and why?
> 
> Thanks again!


1) Microfiber cloth for cleaning the screen of fingerprints.
2) A decent case. The iPad is slippery when it is Nekkid.
3) Possibly some kind of warranty. You can use either Applecare or SquareTrade. There is a lot of glass area and SquareTrade will take care of it if the iPad gets dropped or broken. Applecare does not provide accident insurance but if you have problems Apple will just trade out your old iPad for another right there at the store. SquareTrade takes a few days to ship your problem iPad in and then have them cut you a check.
4) A nice carrying case. The iPad doesn't fit into "normal sized" purses. Borsa Bella seems popular with the ladies. Rasputina just posted a picture of hers in this forum

















[/quote]

Being a guy, I prefer my beat up Timbuk2 laptop messenger bag in the small size. Fits my Kindle DX and should easily fit the iPad when it comes.
5) Lots of $$$ because you are going to find apps and accessories that you want for your new toy.  Some are free, others cost more.
6) If you are going to do a great deal of typing, get the Apple Bluetooth keyboard. Very nicely made, weighs very little, and synchs without a problem to your iPad. Betsy uses one for her iPad.
7) Decent headphones. Some of the videos are great and you want to enjoy the full rich sound coming out. I have heard the built-in speakers are okay but headphones will make the experience much much better.
 A stand for the iPad. Some people like them, others disdain them. The Levenger hardwood stand in dark cherry is gorgeous. Betsy posted a picture of it and I immediately bought one. Very lightweight, folds down almost flat. For being on the couch, some people recommend the Peeramid pillow. I think Luvmy4brats (Heather) has 2 of them.
9) A decent internet for your Wifi experience. If you are on dial-up, downloading is going to take a long while. In my experience, the bottleneck isn't on the Wifi router end, but rather on the hardwire internet end. High speed Wifi will download faster than 3G data wise.

Best Wishes!


----------



## BookishMom

Jesslyn said:


> My must-have is a case that can be used as a portrait and landscape mode stand. Unfortunately, I've gotten three, sold one and have a throw-away one just for protection--I refuse to settle. I really hope that M-edge comes thru, otherwise it will probably be the inCase book jacket or one of two others that are also in production.


Jesslyn, I'm waiting for more info about mEdge's offerings, too. I'd like an executive case that props in both modes, too. I hope we hear the specs soon!


----------



## BookishMom

webhill said:


> I downloaded a ton of apps the day before I got my iPad  Go for it, it's fun.
> It's dead easy to update them. When updates to your apps are available, iTunes will let you know, and ask you if you want to download the updates. You can also do it directly from the device if you like.


Thanks! I've been having a great time downloading. I'm going to wait on some until I make sure I need them (the page and database app... can't remember the name). I don't think I'll need the presentation app.


----------



## BookishMom

Eeyore said:


> 1) Microfiber cloth for cleaning the screen of fingerprints.
> 2) A decent case. The iPad is slippery when it is Nekkid.
> 3) Possibly some kind of warranty. You can use either Applecare or SquareTrade. There is a lot of glass area and SquareTrade will take care of it if the iPad gets dropped or broken. Applecare does not provide accident insurance but if you have problems Apple will just trade out your old iPad for another right there at the store. SquareTrade takes a few days to ship your problem iPad in and then have them cut you a check.


Eeyore, I'm planning to get a SquareTrade warranty when I can catch the next 40% off discount, or something close.



> 4) A nice carrying case. The iPad doesn't fit into "normal sized" purses. Borsa Bella seems popular with the ladies. Rasputina just posted a picture of hers in this forum
> Being a guy, I prefer my beat up Timbuk2 laptop messenger bag in the small size. Fits my Kindle DX and should easily fit the iPad when it comes.


You're my kind of guy...  I'm not very girly, I confess! I have an x-small Timbuk2 messager bag (classic, not laptop) and just ordered another 2010 version in small instead of x-small so I'd have the extra room for the iPad. 



> 5) Lots of $$$ because you are going to find apps and accessories that you want for your new toy.  Some are free, others cost more.


Sigh... yes, I'm coming to realize that.  I went ahead and signed up for an Apple visa card so I could start earning reward points to use for future purchases.



> 6) If you are going to do a great deal of typing, get the Apple Bluetooth keyboard. Very nicely made, weighs very little, and synchs without a problem to your iPad. Betsy uses one for her iPad.


I thought about ordering that when I preordered the iPad but thought I'd wait to see if I can get used to the touch keyboard. I do type a lot (I'm a little wordy, as you can see...) so I'll probably order one later.



> 7) Decent headphones. Some of the videos are great and you want to enjoy the full rich sound coming out. I have heard the built-in speakers are okay but headphones will make the experience much much better.
> A stand for the iPad. Some people like them, others disdain them. The Levenger hardwood stand in dark cherry is gorgeous. Betsy posted a picture of it and I immediately bought one. Very lightweight, folds down almost flat. For being on the couch, some people recommend the Peeramid pillow. I think Luvmy4brats (Heather) has 2 of them.
> 9) A decent internet for your Wifi experience. If you are on dial-up, downloading is going to take a long while. In my experience, the bottleneck isn't on the Wifi router end, but rather on the hardwire internet end. High speed Wifi will download faster than 3G data wise.
> 
> Best Wishes!


I'll work on the last three now. I'd like a stand and will check out the pictures/reviews you mentioned. Thank you *so much* for taking the time in helping me. It's very appreciated!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Jesslyn said:


> With your iPad connected, click it in the left pane and go to the iTunesU tab. Check the box that *activates *Sync iTunes U. You'll get a scary message about stuff getting deleted, but none of my other settings were changed and nothing got deleted for me.


Closer, but I'm not quite there....I clicked on itunes U tab, and I can even find a settings box down at the bottom, but I don't see any reference to "activate sync" anywhere! Argh!


----------



## Jesslyn

The Hooded Claw said:


> Closer, but I'm not quite there....I clicked on itunes U tab, and I can even find a settings box down at the bottom, but I don't see any reference to "activate sync" anywhere! Argh!


My sync *checkbox* is in the top portion of the screen


----------



## Jesslyn

webhill said:


> Jesslyn - which cases have you NOT liked? I'm using the apple case right now and basically am less than pleased with it, but I'm using it because it's the best available that I can tell. I too have been eyeing an M-edge (which one are you looking at?) but I'm not sure... so I was wondering which you already ruled out.
> 
> Thanks,
> h.


I don't like the Apple case, and I purchased an off-brand as well as a silicone thing and a neoprene slipcase. I don't like the latter combo because Im left needing a stand and the former didn't have a stand that could be used in landscape mode. I want something similar in weight and sturdiness to my m-edge Kindle case. I have a Go case and a Prodigy case


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Bookish Mom--

I find the onboard keyboard very difficult to use, especially with nails.  If you have short nails (I do sometimes and sometimes not), you may find it easier than I did.  Also, I have large hands and while I could get used to my netbook's small keyboard, I'm having more trouble with the iPad's keyboard.

And I am also very verbose, and didn't want to have to slow down and look at what I'm typing as much as I was having to do with the iPad keyboard.  Apple seems to have the bluetooth keyboards in stock, so you will be able to get it fairly quickly...

For what it's worth, I actually like the Apple case.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Jesslyn said:


> My sync *checkbox* is in the top portion of the screen


I solved the mystery....There is a setting somewhere for "manually sync music and video" (That may not be the precise words, but it is close). I did not have that on, but when I changed it to be on (manual sync) and then went to iTunesU, there was the checkbox as you describe! I told it to sync, and watched it move the stuff to my iPad. Thanks for telling me where to look for it! I leave tomorrow on a nearly two week business/pleasure trip, so I really wanted to solve this tonight!


----------



## Eeyore

Have a safe and enjoyable trip THC!  

Best Wishes!


----------



## Rasputina

LOL I use a small messenger bag for my daily purse, but I still like my Borsa Bella!


----------



## Anne

I know I will have questions once I get my ipad


----------



## arshield

Is it possible to bluetooth tether the ipad or only wifi?


----------



## Jesslyn

Possible to exchange wife version for 3G version? I hope so. I can tether my iPad to my jailbroken iPhone, but I'm still not satisfied and my hubby says that I should stop complaining and stressing over it and just exchange it if I can.  Has anyone heard of this possibility?  It can be done at Best Buy (so I've heard), but I got mine at the Apple store.


----------



## Rasputina

Yes you can exchange at the Apple store, provided it's within the 14 days from purchase.


----------



## Emily King

Jesslyn said:


> Possible to exchange wife version for 3G version?


I image there are many guys out there contemplating this....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

So bad....

Betsy


----------



## Jesslyn

Jesslyn said:


> Possible to exchange wife version for 3G version? I hope so. I can tether my iPad to my jailbroken iPhone, but I'm still not satisfied and my hubby says that I should stop complaining and stressing over it and just exchange it if I can. Has anyone heard of this possibility? It can be done at Best Buy (so I've heard), but I got mine at the Apple store.


As a follow-up, I contacted Apple and the very nice Customer Support guy called my local Apple store and advised me that I could return my iPad to my local store with no penalty (other than being iPad-less) if I pre-ordered the 3G model.


----------



## Rasputina

Good to know. I wish they would release an official date already.


----------



## ellesu

Hope it's okay to sneak this question in on this thread -- it _is_ an iPad question (sort of). I've been reading about those of you talking about returning your WiFi iPad and ordering a 3G. What does Apple do with the returns? Do they offer them at a discount?


----------



## Rasputina

We have no idea.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Apple does sell refurbished products.  I would expect that EVENTUALLY, refurbished iPads would be available.  I also expect that won't be anytime soon.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

They also used refurbished units as replacements.


----------



## arshield

The ipad I bought today (32 GB) was a return to Best Buy. I got 5% off.


----------



## ellesu

Yeah, I don't guess it would be anytime soon _if_ it were to happen - considering the product launch is still quite new, and using them as replacements makes the most sense. 5% is better than nothing but wouldn't work for me right now. I was just wondering....


----------



## Jesslyn

arshield said:


> Is it possible to bluetooth tether the ipad or only wifi?


I have connected the iPad to Bluetooth speakers. Also I can use the Citrix app to connect to the network at my job. When you do that you use your iPhone as a Bluetooth trackpad--which is totally awesome. I have also heard of Bluetooth keyboard use (I think)


----------



## fairoasis

Jesslyn said:


> I have connected the iPad to Bluetooth speakers. Also I can use the Citrix app to connect to the network at my job. When you do that you use your iPhone as a Bluetooth trackpad--which is totally awesome. I have also heard of Bluetooth keyboard use (I think)


Jesslyn, You used iPhone as a BT track pad for your iPad?


----------



## Jesslyn

fairoasis said:


> Jesslyn, You used iPhone as a BT track pad for your iPad?


Yes I did. Twice. But its a feature of a particular app, nothing that I've found inherent on either device. But, one day--maybe there'll be an app for that


----------



## fairoasis

Jesslyn said:


> Yes I did. Twice. But its a feature of a particular app, nothing that I've found inherent on either device. But, one day--maybe there'll be an app for that


From your mouth to some developers ears


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jesslyn said:


> I have connected the iPad to Bluetooth speakers. Also I can use the Citrix app to connect to the network at my job. When you do that you use your iPhone as a Bluetooth trackpad--which is totally awesome. I have also heard of Bluetooth keyboard use (I think)


I'm using a bluetooth keyboard. By the way, I was testing the range and it was quite impressive. I was down the hall out of the room completely and it was still making contact.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm using a bluetooth keyboard. By the way, I was testing the range and it was quite impressive. I was down the hall out of the room completely and it was still making contact.
> 
> Betsy


Well, that _is_ impressive. . . .but, how useful really?

Oh, wait, I know! Next time you're laid up in bed for any reason, you can make hubby keep the iPad with him and you can type on it to tell him what you need him to bring to you!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hey, I like that idea!

No seriously, you're geeky, too.  I just like to test things.....you understand.

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, that _is_ impressive. . . .but, how useful really?
> 
> Oh, wait, I know! Next time you're laid up in bed for any reason, you can make hubby keep the iPad with him and you can type on it to tell him what you need him to bring to you!


Now that is genius!


----------



## Someone Nameless

arshield said:


> The ipad I bought today (32 GB) was a return to Best Buy. I got 5% off.


Where was it in the store or how did you find it?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, that _is_ impressive. . . .but, how useful really?
> 
> Oh, wait, I know! Next time you're laid up in bed for any reason, you can make hubby keep the iPad with him and you can type on it to tell him what you need him to bring to you!


In my house, that's what text messages are for


----------



## Tripp

I can't figure how to turn off the IPad for traveling on an airplane.  All I could find in the on-line manual is how to put the IPad in airplane mode and I couldn't even figure that out.  I can call Apple cust svcs but thought I would try my KB friends first.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Tripp said:


> I can't figure how to turn off the IPad for traveling on an airplane. All I could find in the on-line manual is how to put the IPad in airplane mode and I couldn't even figure that out. I can call Apple cust svcs but thought I would try my KB friends first.


hold the 'power' button down for 20 seconds or so and you will see a new screen pop up with a slider that says ' hold to right to completely turn off ipad' or words to that effect. Be sure wifi is turned off under settings if you are going to turn the ipad on in the plane (of course you are!)


----------



## Rasputina

Tripp said:


> I can't figure how to turn off the IPad for traveling on an airplane. All I could find in the on-line manual is how to put the IPad in airplane mode and I couldn't even figure that out. I can call Apple cust svcs but thought I would try my KB friends first.


For flying all you really need to have turned off is the wifi. On the wifi+3g models, I'd guess it will be set up like iphone with an airline mode that turns off wifi and 3G/cellular all with one switch.


----------



## arshield

Kindle Gracie said:


> Where was it in the store or how did you find it?


I was in the store and the only three they had were returns.


----------



## Tripp

Thanks Hooded Claw and Rasputina.  I knew that I would get good answers quickly.  And of course I want to use it on the airplane.  Was there a doubt?


----------



## yogini2

I have a couple news apps that run short video clips, but first it asks if I wish to continue or I might be charged.  If its free wifi, are we charged for these little clips?

I don't want to try it and then get charged for it.

kathy


----------



## yogini2

Another question.  Is there a way to re-arrange the app pages.  They are not in alphabetical order, or any order other than when I bought them.  It would be nice to organize it better.

Kathy


----------



## arshield

Hold down on one of the icons and they will all get an x and start shaking.  Then you can move them around.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

yogini2 said:


> Another question. Is there a way to re-arrange the app pages. They are not in alphabetical order, or any order other than when I bought them. It would be nice to organize it better.
> 
> Kathy


As arshield says, you can press down on one of the icons till they start shaking. Then you can rearrange and drag onto a new page. You can delete apps you don't want by pressing the x. Then press the On button (the one with the square) to go back to normal.

I've been told that, from iTunes on your computer, with the iPad hooked up, you can rearrange whole pages at a time, but I haven't tried that yet.

I've got a page for news apps, a page for games, a page for reference, a page for utilities...

You can also add additional apps, for a total of six, to the bottom line of apps that show up on every page.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hey, I like that idea!
> 
> No seriously, you're geeky, too. I just like to test things.....you understand.
> 
> Betsy


I _completely_ understand. . . .


----------



## luvmy4brats

In the Fall when the 4.0 upgrade comes out....There will be FOLDERS! In stead of a page for games, a page for news...

I keep my most used apps on the first page.

By the way, did you know you can add a button for Kindleboards? You can launch Kindleboards directly from the homepage instead of going through safari.
I have mine set up so it automatically goes to unread posts.

to set it up, log into KindleBoards in your iPad browser. Navigate to the page you want to come up each time. at the bottom of the screen will be a "*+*" sign. Tap that. It will ask if you want to* add bookmark*, *add to home screen*, *mail link to this page*...tap *add to home screen* The next screen that pops up allows you to rename it (I just name it Kindleboards) then tap add and you're finished.

Here's a shot of my iPhone screen so you can see what the KindleBoards button looks like:


----------



## Rasputina

yogini2 said:


> Another question. Is there a way to re-arrange the app pages. They are not in alphabetical order, or any order other than when I bought them. It would be nice to organize it better.
> 
> Kathy


The quickest and easiest way is with the ipad docked and do it in itunes.


----------



## fairoasis

Betsy the Quilter said:


> As arshield says, you can press down on one of the icons till they start shaking. Then you can rearrange and drag onto a new page. You can delete apps you don't want by pressing the x. Then press the On button (the one with the square) to go back to normal.
> 
> I've been told that, from iTunes on your computer, with the iPad hooked up, you can rearrange whole pages at a time, but I haven't tried that yet.
> 
> I've got a page for news apps, a page for games, a page for reference, a page for utilities...
> 
> You can also add additional apps, for a total of six, to the bottom line of apps that show up on every page.
> 
> Betsy


I rearrange using iTunes. You can drag and drop one app, or you can send a whole page to another location. I decided I would move my work apps to the first page, just in case someone thinks I'm 'playing' instead of working.


----------



## Eeyore

luvmy4brats said:


> By the way, did you know you can add a button for Kindleboards? You can launch Kindleboards directly from the homepage instead of going through safari.
> I have mine set up so it automatically goes to unread posts.
> 
> to set it up, log into KindleBoards in your iPad browser. Navigate to the page you want to come up each time. at the bottom of the screen will be a "*+*" sign. Tap that. It will ask if you want to* add bookmark*, *add to home screen*, *mail link to this page*...tap *add to home screen* The next screen that pops up allows you to rename it (I just name it Kindleboards) then tap add and you're finished.
> 
> Here's a shot of my iPhone screen so you can see what the KindleBoards button looks like:


Thanks for the GREAT tip Luv! Soon as my iPad arrives I'll bookmark the e-reader section.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Jesslyn

Unlike my iPhone, I ended up with a page and a half of internet shortcuts.  They're not all the same ones that I have on my laptop as favorites.  I guess I do different stuff on my iPad.  Odd....
(wanders off to contemplate a laptop replacement that's used differently than the device its replacing)


----------



## webhill

Here's a random question... I have the apple iPad case, and basically hate it, but am trying to make it work for me because (a) I don't want to have to pay for something else and (b) I can't seem to find another one that has the same functionality anyway. So, to that end, I'm thinking about how to customize it. I can't decoupage it, because it would get too stiff and/or crack. I think I need to actually draw on it... but with what? Sharpie makes some high-quality paint pens, which I have used on things like picture frames before - but those are not things that are regularly handled. Also, those are not made of this weird rubbery stuff. Does anyone know if they would work on this surface and be durable? Does anyone have any other bright ideas?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

luvmy4brats said:


> In the Fall when the 4.0 upgrade comes out....There will be FOLDERS! In stead of a page for games, a page for news...
> 
> I keep my most used apps on the first page.


I'm trying to decide if I want folders; I sort of like flipping through and seeing all the apps at once; but I guess I could get to different pages through one tap, versus going through each page one by one, so that would be good.

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina

with spotlight, we don't even have to flip through the pages, just go there and type in the name of the app and tap when it shows up on the list.


----------



## Eeyore

webhill said:


> Here's a random question... I have the apple iPad case, and basically hate it, but am trying to make it work for me because (a) I don't want to have to pay for something else and (b) I can't seem to find another one that has the same functionality anyway. So, to that end, I'm thinking about how to customize it. I can't decoupage it, because it would get too stiff and/or crack. I think I need to actually draw on it... but with what? Sharpie makes some high-quality paint pens, which I have used on things like picture frames before - but those are not things that are regularly handled. Also, those are not made of this weird rubbery stuff. Does anyone know if they would work on this surface and be durable? Does anyone have any other bright ideas?


Maybe stick some vinyl decals on it such as this one?

http://www.etsy.com/listing/45121453/snow-white---13-inch---opposite-side---a

I am not affiliated with the Seller.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Rasputina said:


> with spotlight, we don't even have to flip through the pages, just go there and type in the name of the app and tap when it shows up on the list.


Well yeah, I can search for an app, but typing in the name of the app or part of it is hardly easier than a few page swipes, especially using the built in keyboard (for me).

Betsy


----------



## Rhiathame

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've got a page for news apps, a page for games, a page for reference, a page for utilities...
> 
> You can also add additional apps, for a total of six, to the bottom line of apps that show up on every page.
> 
> Betsy


I also have mine organized based on need. My first page is almost completely blank so that I can see my background. Then I have a page for news, utilities, productivity apps, and games.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Does anyone know if you can use the Skype lite app and use headphones with a microphone (just like it works on the iTouch)?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Rhiathame said:


> I also have mine organized based on need. My first page is almost completely blank so that I can see my background. Then I have a page for news, utilities, productivity apps, and games.


That's what I do...more or less. I like the idea of an almost blank page so I can see the background...I have one of my pics there, so that would be cool.

Betsy


----------



## planet_janet

I have a Kindle app question.  How do I get all of the book samples on my Kindle to show up on my iPad (and iPhone, for that matter)?  There must be an easy answer to this, but I can't figure it out.


----------



## luvmy4brats

planet_janet said:


> I have a Kindle app question. How do I get all of the book samples on my Kindle to show up on my iPad (and iPhone, for that matter)? There must be an easy answer to this, but I can't figure it out.


Samples have to be re-sent from Amazon if you want them on your iPhone/iPad. Since they're not in the archives, you can't carry them over.

I usually have all of my samples sent to my iPhone and all of my purchases sent to my Kindle. It helps keep it somewhat organized for me that way and I have something new to read if I don't have my Kindle.


----------



## planet_janet

Ah ha!  Thank you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

luvmy4brats said:


> Samples have to be re-sent from Amazon if you want them on your iPhone/iPad. Since they're not in the archives, you can't carry them over.
> 
> I usually have all of my samples sent to my iPhone and all of my purchases sent to my Kindle. It helps keep it somewhat organized for me that way and I have something new to read if I don't have my Kindle.


Actually, you should be able to drag any samples from your Kindle to your PC and then add them to the iPad, as they (at least they didn't used to be) are not DRM'd. I haven't tested this yet, I was going to test before answering. Although, come to think of it, I don't know how to get them on the iPad....perhaps through iTunes? Never mind, no way to get them on the iPad....see later responses. 

If you have a lot of samples this may be simpler than going to find them again. If you have only a few, finding them again on Amazon and resending might be easier.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Actually, you should be able to drag any samples from your Kindle to your PC and then add them to the iPad, as they (at least they didn't used to be) are not DRM'd. I haven't tested this yet, I was going to test before answering. Although, come to think of it, I don't know how to get them on the iPad....perhaps through iTunes?
> 
> If you have a lot of samples this may be simpler than going to find them again. If you have only a few, finding them again on Amazon and resending might be easier.
> 
> Betsy


I'll be honest, I haven't played with the Kindle app other to read in it, but I don't think you can move anything in to it from itunes. I think it has to be sent from Amazon. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, that's what I'm finding...too bad.  Oh, well... Never Mind...

Betsy


----------



## Jesslyn

planet_janet said:


> I have a Kindle app question. How do I get all of the book samples on my Kindle to show up on my iPad (and iPhone, for that matter)? There must be an easy answer to this, but I can't figure it out.


To get them on your iPad/iPhone you need to redownload them and select those devices.


----------



## pidgeon92

planet_janet said:


> I have a Kindle app question. How do I get all of the book samples on my Kindle to show up on my iPad (and iPhone, for that matter)? There must be an easy answer to this, but I can't figure it out.


You can't. You will need to download each sample separately to each device.


----------



## hsuthard

KG, i've read Skype is working hard on an iPad app. In the meantime I don't see why the iPod app wouldn't work, but o havent tried it. 

Janet, you have to resend samples to the kindle iPad device. They're not in your archives, you have to send them to different devices individually.


----------



## libros_lego

Is there a dictionary for the kindle app? If yes, is it the same way as the iBook one where you just tap the word and the definition will appear? Thanks.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Jenni said:


> Is there a dictionary for the kindle app? If yes, is it the same way as the iBook one where you just tap the word and the definition will appear? Thanks.


Not yet, but I believe I read recently that they are working on that for the near future.


----------



## libros_lego

luvmy4brats said:


> Not yet, but I believe I read recently that they are working on that for the near future.


Thanks, luv. That's good to know.


----------



## BookishMom

Jenni said:


> Is there a dictionary for the kindle app? If yes, is it the same way as the iBook one where you just tap the word and the definition will appear? Thanks.


Yes, Amazon had on its website that the dictionary and search features were coming soon.


----------



## meljackson

Is there a way to make the font bigger on websites without the zoom? Like enlarging the font only. When I zoom and scroll it goes from left to right sometimes and annoys me. The font is kind of small for me. 

Melissa


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

meljackson said:


> Is there a way to make the font bigger on websites without the zoom? Like enlarging the font only. When I zoom and scroll it goes from left to right sometimes and annoys me. The font is kind of small for me.
> 
> Melissa


Switch to the Atomic Web Browser. You can reduce and enlarge fonts with it, and it has tabs.

A hint: you can double tap on any individual column or text section, and it will enlarge only that section.

Mike


----------



## meljackson

I love you Mike.


----------



## Emily King

jmiked said:


> Switch to the Atomic Web Browser.


What's the benefit of the pay version over the free version? I know it's just $0.99, but I'm really just curious.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

EKing said:


> What's the benefit of the pay version over the free version? I know it's just $0.99, but I'm really just curious.


When I got it, the free version was the iPhone (small) version, and the paid version was the iPad (large screen) version. That may have changed.

Also, the full version can import books marks from your Mac or PC, has unlimited tabs, can save web pages for offline viewing, can open all previous open tabs when started, and a few others.

Easily worth $0.99.

Mike


----------



## DD

Don't have my iPad 3G yet.  Will it automatically connect to my existing wireless network at my home?  Is it hard to set up?  My home wireless network is password protected with WPA-Personal security.  Is that compatible with the iPad?  Any info is appreciated.


----------



## hsuthard

DD said:


> Don't have my iPad 3G yet. Will it automatically connect to my existing wireless network at my home? Is it hard to set up? My home wireless network is password protected with WPA-Personal security. Is that compatible with the iPad? Any info is appreciated.


WPA works well with the iPad. I had to upgrade my security to WPA from WEP to help my iPad keep it's connection. You'll have to enter your network's password the first time you connect but after that it'll be automatic.


----------



## rho

hsuthard said:


> WPA works well with the iPad. I had to upgrade my security to WPA from WEP to help my iPad keep it's connection. You'll have to enter your network's password the first time you connect but after that it'll be automatic.


oh crud that means I have to try to remember the password .... I am so bad at that


----------



## hsuthard

When I changed from weep to wpa I made sure to make the password easy to input AND remember. I hate having to update the network password on devices like my printer and Tivo where you have to click through the entire alphabet.


----------



## Jesslyn

hsuthard said:


> When I changed from weep to wpa I made sure to make the password easy to input AND remember. I hate having to update the network password on devices like my printer and Tivo where you have to click through the entire alphabet.


Too late for some , but I emailed myself the code to make it easier to enter with copy and paste


----------



## DD

hsuthard said:


> WPA works well with the iPad. I had to upgrade my security to WPA from WEP to help my iPad keep it's connection. You'll have to enter your network's password the first time you connect but after that it'll be automatic.


That's great, hsuthard. Thanks!

My password is very long but easy to remember because it has special meaning to me.


----------



## Nanbelle12

My Ipad came Friday and I didn't have any problem with getting is setup with the exception of photos.
I am still trying to figure out how to convert my photos so that they will load. I have them in Picasa3.
Any suggestions?

thank you


----------



## hsuthard

There might be an app for picas, I'd look for that. To sync your pics in iTunes they need to be on your hard drive. I was able to get my Flickr photos onto my iPad using an app.


----------



## DD

Can I download apps through iTunes before I get my iPad and have them ready to move over to it or do they have to be downloaded directly from the iPad?

Forgive me if this is a stupid question.  I've never downloaded an app for an apple product.


----------



## planet_janet

DD said:


> Can I download apps through iTunes before I get my iPad and have them ready to move over to it or do they have to be downloaded directly from the iPad?
> 
> Forgive me if this is a stupid question. I've never downloaded an app for an apple product.


You can absolutely download iPad apps from the apps store in iTunes before you have your iPad. Once you get your iPad and sync it for the first time, you'll be able to transfer the apps from iTunes to your iPad. I downloaded several iPad apps a few days before I bought my iPad.


----------



## Jesslyn

After 3G service has been setup, ATT lists a page to cancel automatic data plan renewal in agreement, anyone been able to find that information on the iPad page?  Its just an informational page.  Seems like kind of a big fail on ATT's part.  You can cancel the service entirely from the iPad Settings page, but I can't find anywhere to cancel the automatic renewal.  Also, does anyone know what APN Settings are?


----------



## Eeyore

Sorry Jesslyn, I wasn't able to find the cancel auto renewal on my iPad either. About APN settings, you can look here:

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2283

Hit the tab for OS 3.x settings.

I have no idea what this stuff is about and am not going to change any of these settings on my iPad. Hope this is of help. 

Best Wishes!


----------



## DD

planet_janet said:


> You can absolutely download iPad apps from the apps store in iTunes before you have your iPad. Once you get your iPad and sync it for the first time, you'll be able to transfer the apps from iTunes to your iPad. I downloaded several iPad apps a few days before I bought my iPad.


Woo-hoo, planet_janet! Thanks. I'm goin' shoppin' in the app store. What are your favorites?


----------



## DD

jmiked said:


> Switch to the Atomic Web Browser. You can reduce and enlarge fonts with it, and it has tabs.
> 
> A hint: you can double tap on any individual column or text section, and it will enlarge only that section.
> 
> Mike


Mike, which Atomic Web Browser are you recommending? I see an Atomic Browser Lite for free and the regular one for $.99. I guess at that price, I might as well get the $.99 cent one?

Also, how do you switch? Just put the app on your iPad and ignore that Safari is there or do you have to uninstall Safari?


----------



## Eeyore

Jesslyn said:


> After 3G service has been setup, ATT lists a page to cancel automatic data plan renewal in agreement, anyone been able to find that information on the iPad page? Its just an informational page. Seems like kind of a big fail on ATT's part. You can cancel the service entirely from the iPad Settings page, but I can't find anywhere to cancel the automatic renewal. Also, does anyone know what APN Settings are?


Okay, found it Jesslyn. The cancel agreement info is in the email that AT&T sent you when you activated the plan.

"DOMESTIC IPAD PLANS WILL AUTOMATICALLY RENEW EVERY 30 DAYS, AND YOU AUTHORIZE US TO CHARGE YOUR CREDIT OR DEBIT CARD FOR YOUR INITIAL AND ANY SUBSEQUENT IPAD PLAN, UNLESS YOU CANCEL THE AUTOMATIC RENEWAL OF YOUR SERVICE. TO CANCEL AUTOMATIC RENEWAL, VISIT WWW.ATT.COM/IPAD FROM YOUR IPAD PRIOR TO YOUR NEXT SCHEDULED PAYMENT TO AVOID BEING CHARGED. IN ORDER TO PROCESS YOUR AUTOMATIC RENEWAL IN A TIMELY FASHION AND ENSURE YOUR CONTINUED USE OF THE SERVICE, AT&T WILL CHARGE YOUR CREDIT CARD OR DEBIT CARD FOR THE AUTOMATIC RENEWAL APPROXIMATELY TWO HOURS BEFORE YOUR NEW IPAD PLAN 30 DAY PERIOD AUTOMATIC RENEWAL IS SET TO BEGIN. SHOULD YOU CANCEL AUTOMATIC RENEWAL AFTER WE HAVE CHARGED YOUR CARD BUT BEFORE THE AUTOMATIC RENEWAL PERIOD IS SET TO BEGIN (E.G. WE CHARGED YOUR CREDIT CARD FOR THE RENEWAL AT 7 AM ET FOR A 9 AM ET AUTO RENEWAL AND YOU NOTIFIED US TO CANCEL THE AUTOMATIC RENEWAL AT 8 AM ET), PLEASE CONTACT AT&T CUSTOMER SERVICE TO PROCESS A CREDIT FOR THE AUTOMATIC RENEWAL."

To cancel automatic renewal, I found this from a web poster:

"The cancel plan option takes effect in the same way, too; rather than "cancel," the text should read "cancel automatic renewal." When I tested cancelling my service, AT&T sent a confirmation email a few hours later with just that language: "You have chosen to cancel automatic renewal of your 250 MB of data for 30 days for $14.99 plan. If you wish to re-establish service, please go to Settings on your iPad to select a new plan."

When you tap Cancel Plan you have two options about proceeding. You can either delete the account you used to set up the plan immediately, or you can delete it later. Later isn't quite the right word: AT&T's text explains that a dormant account is deleted after 60 days.

The only reason I can understand for the two kinds of cancellation is to allow a 3G plan to continue on an iPad when selling a 3G iPad or perhaps sending an offspring off to college or on a holiday with it.

If you use 3G service on an iPad intermittently, you're going to wind up creating an account many times, it seems. Here's hoping AT&T can cope with the same email address being used each time.

No matter which method you choose to cancel automatic renewal, the current service remains active for the duration of the 30-day period or earlier if you exhaust the 250 MB data on that plan."

Sorry for the long post folks.

Best Wishes!


----------



## planet_janet

DD said:


> Woo-hoo, planet_janet! Thanks. I'm goin' shoppin' in the app store. What are your favorites?


Yw. . My favorite apps are Netflix, CBS player, Zinio, Guardian Eyewitness, USA Today,and Vegas Mate.


----------



## Sandpiper

I just bought my first book for my iPad on my iPad.  Surprised not to get a receipt via e-mail or whatever.  Then I thought when I sync iPad book would also sync onto my Mac.  But when I check "Sync Books", I get pop-up message "Are you sure you want to sync books?  All existing books on iPad will be replaced with books from your iTunes library."  I don't have any books in iTunes library now, but if I did that's not what I would want to do.  I thought if you synced all books would go from iPad to Mac and maybe just checked books on Mac would go onto iPad.  Anyone know how syncing books works?


----------



## Jesslyn

Eeyore said:


> Okay, found it Jesslyn. The cancel agreement info is in the email that AT&T sent you when you activated the plan.
> 
> "DOMESTIC IPAD PLANS WILL AUTOMATICALLY RENEW EVERY 30 DAYS, AND YOU AUTHORIZE US TO CHARGE YOUR CREDIT OR DEBIT CARD FOR YOUR INITIAL AND ANY SUBSEQUENT IPAD PLAN, UNLESS YOU CANCEL THE AUTOMATIC RENEWAL OF YOUR SERVICE. TO CANCEL AUTOMATIC RENEWAL, VISIT WWW.ATT.COM/IPAD FROM YOUR IPAD PRIOR TO YOUR NEXT SCHEDULED PAYMENT TO AVOID BEING CHARGED. IN ORDER TO PROCESS YOUR AUTOMATIC RENEWAL IN A TIMELY FASHION AND ENSURE YOUR CONTINUED USE OF THE SERVICE, AT&T WILL CHARGE YOUR CREDIT CARD OR DEBIT CARD FOR THE AUTOMATIC RENEWAL APPROXIMATELY TWO HOURS BEFORE YOUR NEW IPAD PLAN 30 DAY PERIOD AUTOMATIC RENEWAL IS SET TO BEGIN. SHOULD YOU CANCEL AUTOMATIC RENEWAL AFTER WE HAVE CHARGED YOUR CARD BUT BEFORE THE AUTOMATIC RENEWAL PERIOD IS SET TO BEGIN (E.G. WE CHARGED YOUR CREDIT CARD FOR THE RENEWAL AT 7 AM ET FOR A 9 AM ET AUTO RENEWAL AND YOU NOTIFIED US TO CANCEL THE AUTOMATIC RENEWAL AT 8 AM ET), PLEASE CONTACT AT&T CUSTOMER SERVICE TO PROCESS A CREDIT FOR THE AUTOMATIC RENEWAL."
> 
> To cancel automatic renewal, I found this:
> 
> "The cancel plan option takes effect in the same way, too; rather than "cancel," the text should read "cancel automatic renewal." When I tested cancelling my service, AT&T sent a confirmation email a few hours later with just that language: "You have chosen to cancel automatic renewal of your 250 MB of data for 30 days for $14.99 plan. If you wish to re-establish service, please go to Settings on your iPad to select a new plan."
> 
> When you tap Cancel Plan you have two options about proceeding. You can either delete the account you used to set up the plan immediately, or you can delete it later. Later isn't quite the right word: AT&T's text explains that a dormant account is deleted after 60 days.
> 
> The only reason I can understand for the two kinds of cancellation is to allow a 3G plan to continue on an iPad when selling a 3G iPad or perhaps sending an offspring off to college or on a holiday with it.
> 
> If you use 3G service on an iPad intermittently, you're going to wind up creating an account many times, it seems. Here's hoping AT&T can cope with the same email address being used each time.
> 
> No matter which method you choose to cancel automatic renewal, the current service remains active for the duration of the 30-day period or earlier if you exhaust the 250 MB data on that plan."
> 
> Sorry for the long post folks.
> 
> Best Wishes!


So you canceled within Settings? Online on the iPad? Online on the PC?


----------



## Eeyore

Cancel Plan on your iPad here:










When you hit "Cancel Plan" you are in effect canceling the automatic renewal option. You can hit "Cancel Plan" the following day after starting the plan and you will finish out whatever is left of your 30 day period.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Anne

These questions may have already be asked. How do I download the kindle app and how to I get on web sites like this one.


----------



## hsuthard

The kindle app is in the app store.  It's free, just download it and you can access the kindle store from within the app. To access kindle boards, open safari and type in kboards.com. Then save it as a bookmark so you don't have to type it in next time. Or better yet, assign it to your home screen and it'll have its own icon.


----------



## Eeyore

Once you are in iTunes, look for the search box on the top right side. Type in "Kindle" and then hit the Enter button on your keyboard. Look for the iPad app (there will also be one for the iPhone) and purchase it (which is free.) iTunes will synch it with your iPad the next time you tether the iPad.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Anne

hsuthard said:


> The kindle app is in the app store. It's free, just download it and you can access the kindle store from within the app. To access kindle boards, open safari and type in kboards.com. Then save it as a bookmark so you don't have to type it in next time. Or better yet, assign it to your home screen and it'll have its own icon.
> [/quote
> 
> Thanks I am posting this from my iPad.


----------



## Anne

Eeyore said:


> Once you are in iTunes, look for the search box on the top right side. Type in "Kindle" and then hit the Enter button on your keyboard. Look for the iPad app (there will also be one for the iPhone) and purchase it (which is free.) iTunes will synch it with your iPad the next time you tether the iPad.
> 
> Best Wishes!


Thanks for the help


----------



## DD

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's downloaded to your device. I can rent for my iPod Video, which doesn't have wireless.
> 
> Betsy


How does this work with NetFlix movies? Are they streaming and do you need wi-fi or 3G running to watch them? I will be taking a long airplane ride (9 hrs.) soon and want to have several movies on the iPad to watch. Can I do this ahead of time from either NetFlix or iTunes and then watch them on the plane with Wi-Fi off?


----------



## Jesslyn

DD said:


> How does this work with NetFlix movies? Are they streaming and do you need wi-fi or 3G running to watch them? I will be taking a long airplane ride (9 hrs.) soon and want to have several movies on the iPad to watch. Can I do this ahead of time from either NetFlix or iTunes and then watch them on the plane with Wi-Fi off?


Netflix uses either 3G or Wifi to access the content. The wifi images are of a much better quality than the 3G, so hopefully the plane you'll be on has wifi access. If you want to store the movie on your iPad, you may want to try iTunes rental instead. They download to your device, but expire 30 days after download or 24 hours after starting.


----------



## DD

Jesslyn said:


> Netflix uses either 3G or Wifi to access the content. The wifi images are of a much better quality than the 3G, so hopefully the plane you'll be on has wifi access. If you want to store the movie on your iPad, you may want to try iTunes rental instead. They download to your device, but expire 30 days after download or 24 hours after starting.


Thanks, Jesslyn. That clears it up.


----------



## Anne

Jesslyn said:


> Netflix uses either 3G or Wifi to access the content. The wifi images are of a much better quality than the 3G, so hopefully the plane you'll be on has wifi access. If you want to store the movie on your iPad, you may want to try iTunes rental instead. They download to your device, but expire 30 days after download or 24 hours after starting.


Thanks Jesslyn


----------



## DD

Please forgive me if this has been asked before.  Is there a limit to how many email addresses can be set up on the iPad?


----------



## akpak

DD said:


> Is there a limit to how many email addresses can be set up on the iPad?


No, with the exception that at the moment you can set up only ONE Exchange account. That's changing with the 4.0 software, which will be available for iPad this fall.

If you're just setting up POP, Gmail, etc addresses there is no limit I'm aware of.


----------



## DD

akjak said:


> No, with the exception that at the moment you can set up only ONE Exchange account. That's changing with the 4.0 software, which will be available for iPad this fall.
> 
> If you're just setting up POP, Gmail, etc addresses there is no limit I'm aware of.


Great. Thanks, akjak. No Exchange addresses here.


----------



## MrTsMom

This is probably a real stupid question, but...

When I have an app that says it's optimized for iPad and iPhone (like Words with Friends), when I put it on my iPad, will it just know that it's on the iPad and show up in the super-duper new format? Or do I need to repurchase it to get it in that format? And did that question even make any sense?


----------



## akpak

If it says it's for both, it will know and be big and glorious


----------



## Someone Nameless

akjak said:


> If it says it's for both, it will know and be big and glorious


I think it might be opposite. If it is for both, it will be small so that it can fit on the iPod. You can press X2 to make it bigger but it will not be as clear as if you download the app that's made for the iPad. Sometimes that's not an option but if there is an app just for the iPad, get that one.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Kindle Gracie said:


> I think it might be opposite. If it is for both, it will be small so that it can fit on the iPod. You can press X2 to make it bigger but it will not be as clear as if you download the app that's made for the iPad. Sometimes that's not an option but if there is an app just for the iPad, get that one.


There are 3 types of apps that run on the iPad: iPad only apps, iPad/iPhone apps, and iPhone apps

If it's for both, it will be optimized for whichever device it's on (the Kindle app). The iPad will run iPhone apps, but those are the ones that will be smaller or 2X.

clear as mud?


----------



## Someone Nameless

Gotcha!


----------



## MrTsMom

Oh, I get it! And on my iTunes, the apps section is even divided into apps that are made for iPad, iPhone, and Touch, ones that are just for iPhones and Touches, and those that are just for iPad. I get it now! See, I must have needed the shock to my system of trying to teach my 15 year old to drive stick.   Where are her brothers when I need them?

Off to stock up on some more apps!


----------



## luvmy4brats

MrTsMom said:


> I must have needed the shock to my system of trying to teach my 15 year old to drive stick.   Where are her brothers when I need them?


I'm getting ready to do that myself  

I think I need to stock up on Xanax first though


----------



## DD

Is there a way to select a lot of messages all at once for deletion from my email inbox?


----------



## luvmy4brats

DD said:


> Is there a way to select a lot of messages all at once for deletion from my email inbox?


Yes. When you're in your inbox, click edit and then tap on each item you want to delete. Then tap delete.


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:


> Yes. When you're in your inbox, click edit and then tap on each item you want to delete. Then tap delete.


Yes I saw that. I was hoping there was a select all option. When I set up my one email account it downloaded over 200 emails and I had to tap them one by one. Thanks, Heather.


----------



## luvmy4brats

DD said:


> Yes I saw that. I was hoping there was a select all option. When I set up my one email account it downloaded over 200 emails and I had to tap them one by one. Thanks, Heather.


Nope, not that I'm aware of. But you can tap on a bunch and then delete those all at once. That's what I do (on my phone)


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:


> Nope, not that I'm aware of. But you can tap on a bunch and then delete those all at once. That's what I do (on my phone)


Yeah. Went pretty fast once I got the hang of it. Too bad they don't have that "delete all previous" feature like I have on my Blackberry. There might be another email app. I'll have to look.


----------



## DD

OK, another question, experts.  Is there a way to get my pictures from my PC to the iPad without a camera attachment?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You can do it through iTunes.  That's how I put my pictures on initially.

Betsy


----------



## webhill

Jesslyn said:


> After 3G service has been setup, ATT lists a page to cancel automatic data plan renewal in agreement, anyone been able to find that information on the iPad page? Its just an informational page. Seems like kind of a big fail on ATT's part. You can cancel the service entirely from the iPad Settings page, but I can't find anywhere to cancel the automatic renewal. Also, does anyone know what APN Settings are?


The APN is the "access point name," which is what defines the network path for all data services over a cellular network. I don't have a 3G iPad but on my iPhone, the APN setting is found under Settings > General > Network > Cellular Data Network and for example for a device on the T-mobile network the APN is going to be something like xyz.tmobile.com -- I am not sure if this is a setting that your service provider usually gives to you when you set up your account with them, or if devices can autodetect them under some circumstances, or what.... I know for my unlocked iPhone I have to manually enter the setting if for some reason my iPhone loses it (which sometimes it does when it power cycles, not sure why). If you do not have the correct APN setting, you will not be able to send or receive data over the cellular network.


----------



## akpak

DD said:


> Is there a way to get my pictures from my PC to the iPad without a camera attachment?


You can also upload them to places like Flickr, and look at them in the browser (or the upcoming Flickr app). When you're looking at pictures in the browser (Safari), you can tap and hold on any picture and save it to your iPad. This works especially well for places that have iPad wallpapers


----------



## DD

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You can do it through iTunes. That's how I put my pictures on initially.
> 
> Betsy


OK. Found it. Thanks. I created a file on my PC for pics to be uploaded through iTunes so I wouldn't have to upload all pictures. They don't give you much choice within iTunes. It's either all of the pictures in a file or none.

Thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

There's also an app called "Dropbox" but you need to have a Dropbox account (I do).  I just found today they had an app.  Dropbox (which I learned about on KBoards) lets you share files between computers on a wireless network and a secure website.  You set up the Dropbox account online, install software on your PCs which creates the folder on each of them.  Then you drag files to that folder (or save them) and you can access them on the other PCs or on your iPad/iPhone.  There's a limit, I think, of 2GB for the free package. 

On the iPad, once I installed the app, I could immediately access all the files that were in my Dropbox folder.  Now here's the rub.  They are stored within Dropbox, even if they are opened by one of your iPad apps. So, for pics, if you want them in albums, the iTunes solution is a better one.  But if you are heading out and need some files, Dropbox is a quick way to get things onto your iPad.

Initially, you have to have a connection (wireless or 3G) to access the Dropbox files, but you can also designate indivdual files as "favorites" and they will be stored on the iPad.

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper

DD said:


> I created a file on my PC for pics to be uploaded through iTunes so I wouldn't have to upload all pictures. They don't give you much choice within iTunes. It's either all of the pictures in a file or none.


That's one of many reasons I am so happy I dumped my PC on Feb. 5. I am now Mac and I love it!


----------



## DD

How long should it take to reach a full charge again after the battery is completely depleted.  I've had mine pledged in for 12 hrs noe and it's still only up to 68%.  I used it while plugged in for some of that time and then powered down and left it charging but that seems really long.  Is this normal?


----------



## hsuthard

DD said:


> How long should it take to reach a full charge again after the battery is completely depleted. I've had mine pledged in for 12 hrs noe and it's still only up to 68%. I used it while plugged in for some of that time and then powered down and left it charging but that seems really long. Is this normal?


Not in my experience. Mine charges to 100% in about 8 hours, or overnight. It may have charged sooner, but I was asleep and wouldn't know 

Are you sure you're using an iPad charger and not an iPod charger? That could be the problem. I have to keep double checking as we have many chargers here to get mixed up with.


----------



## DD

hsuthard said:


> Not in my experience. Mine charges to 100% in about 8 hours, or overnight. It may have charged sooner, but I was asleep and wouldn't know
> 
> Are you sure you're using an iPad charger and not an iPod charger? That could be the problem. I have to keep double checking as we have many chargers here to get mixed up with.


That's it! I was leaving for my trip with my iPod and iPad and only wanted to take one charger so I grabbed my iPod charger. I thought they were the same since they have the same connector. (They're not?). I might have to go buy another one for the IPad since I'm going to be here a week. I'll never make it this way!


----------



## ayuryogini

hsuthard said:


> Not in my experience. Mine charges to 100% in about 8 hours, or overnight. It may have charged sooner, but I was asleep and wouldn't know
> 
> Are you sure you're using an iPad charger and not an iPod charger? That could be the problem. I have to keep double checking as we have many chargers here to get mixed up with.


What is the difference between the iPad charger and iPod charger; I mean physically? How do I tell them apart; I'm trying to remember what came with the iPad, but other than the USB cable and the wall charger, I can't tell any difference; Is it the wall charger? I thought that was the same as the regular Apple chargers.
Please help! I'm obviously confused. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Someone Nameless

DD, if you go buy a longer cable to use there and don't want it when you get home, I'll buy it from you because I was going to buy one eventually anyway but I'm in no hurry.  Just an idea if you are trying to decide.


----------



## DD

ayuryogini said:


> What is the difference between the iPad charger and iPod charger; I mean physically? How do I tell them apart; I'm trying to remember what came with the iPad, but other than the USB cable and the wall charger, I can't tell any difference; Is it the wall charger? I thought that was the same as the regular Apple chargers.
> Please help! I'm obviously confused.
> Thanks in advance.


As I understand it now, it's the voltage of the charger. I believe the iPad one is 10 volts. The one I'm using on my trip is only 5 I believe.


----------



## DD

Kindle Gracie said:


> DD, if you go buy a longer cable to use there and don't want it when you get home, I'll buy it from you because I was going to buy one eventually anyway but I'm in no hurry. Just an idea if you are trying to decide.


Good idea, Kindle Gracie, but I think I'm going to need it anyway now that I realize the multitude of chargers I have for iPods are useless for the iPad. We have a place in FL, MD, and a beach house in Delaware. So I'll leave one at each place and use the one that came with it for travel.


----------



## hsuthard

You can look at the tiny, hard to read grey writing on the back of the charger block, it says either iPad or iPod and either 10v or 5v on it. It's incredibly hard to read though if you don't have good lighting or young eyes. LOL


----------



## Someone Nameless

Sounds like an excellent plan DD!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

DD said:


> As I understand it now, it's the voltage of the charger. I believe the iPad one is 10 volts. The one I'm using on my trip is only 5 I believe.


Watts, not volts. The iPad wall charger is 10 watts, the iPod is around 5 watts. Both supply 5 volts.

There shouldn't be any problem charging an iPod with the iPad charger. It you use a 5 watt iPod charger with an iPad, however, the charger and the cable _may_ get quite warm. I wouldn't do it as a normal procedure.

Mike


----------



## akpak

Also, they're talking about the wall plug, not the cable. The iPad and iPod/iPhone cables are all the same.

You also want to make sure your cable is plugged directly to a USB port on your computer when you're charging/syncing. You may have major problems if you plug in through a hub.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

DD said:


> That's it! I was leaving for my trip with my iPod and iPad and only wanted to take one charger so I grabbed my iPod charger. I thought they were the same since they have the same connector. (They're not?). I might have to go buy another one for the IPad since I'm going to be here a week. I'll never make it this way!


I took a Sharpie and wrote "iPad" on my cables when I got them.

Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters

I'm curious if you need both wall chargers or can you charge the Touch/iphone on the ipad charger or will the extra power burn up my ipod?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I'm curious if you need both wall chargers or can you charge the Touch/iphone on the ipad charger or will the extra power burn up my ipod?


As I said above, you should be just fine charging an iPod with an iPad charger. There's no "extra power" involved. The wattage rating is how much the charger can furnish if called on, not how much it will force feed the device. It's the voltage you should worry about, and both chargers operate at 5 volts output.

Mike


----------



## ayuryogini

hsuthard said:


> You can look at the tiny, hard to read grey writing on the back of the charger block, it says either iPad or iPod and either 10v or 5v on it. It's incredibly hard to read though if you don't have good lighting or young eyes. LOL


Luckily, I have a magnifying glass!! 

Thank you, Holly, Chad, jmiked, Betsy, akjak and DD for helping to clear up the charger dilemma.
I had no idea!


----------



## meljackson

Mine are mixed up and I do not have good eyes lol. Going to have to wait for my kids. Thanks for the info. I thought they were exactly the same. 

Melissa


----------



## meljackson

You can charge it with the MacBook charger right? I have that way a few times. Is that too much for it?

Melissa


----------



## Chad Winters

jmiked said:


> As I said above, you should be just fine charging an iPod with an iPad charger. There's no "extra power" involved. The wattage rating is how much the charger can furnish if called on, not how much it will force feed the device. It's the voltage you should worry about, and both devices operate at 5 volts output.
> 
> Mike


DOH!! Sorry, I totally missed your excellent reply the first time!!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

meljackson said:


> You can charge it with the MacBook charger right? I have that way a few times. Is that too much for it?
> 
> Melissa


I don't understand the question. The iPad and the MacBooks have incompatible power plugs and power requirements. You can't use the MacBook charger with the iPad.

Mike


----------



## DD

jmiked said:


> Watts, not volts. The iPad wall charger is 10 watts, the iPod is around 5 watts. Both supply 5 volts.
> 
> There shouldn't be any problem charging an iPod with the iPad charger. It you use a 5 watt iPod charger with an iPad, however, the charger and the cable _may_ get quite warm. I wouldn't do it as a normal procedure.
> 
> Mike


Thanks, Mike. Yes, it is watts.


----------



## DD

Sandpiper said:


> That's one of many reasons I am so happy I dumped my PC on Feb. 5. I am now Mac and I love it!


I don't know much about Macs. What is it about them that makes iTunes work differently?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

DD said:


> I don't know much about Macs. What is it about them that makes iTunes work differently?


As far as I know, iTunes works the same on both Windows and Mac. Bit I haven't used iTunes on a Windows machine for a year or so.

Mike


----------



## Sandpiper

DD said:


> I don't know much about Macs. What is it about them that makes iTunes work differently?


My comment had been about grouping photos and syncing just those you want to the iPad. Already I don't remember how photos could be grouped on a PC. On a Mac in iPhoto, photos are first in Events. (I don't necessarily understand how / why they're grouped in events.) But from that you can create Albums with whatever photos you want and put the photos in whatever order you want. (Sort of comparable to Playlists with music in iTunes.) Then you can sync whatever Albums (and Events if you want) to your iPad. I love all my Apples.


----------



## Anne

Can we use anykind of earphones with the ipad?


----------



## Cindy416

I am buying my daughter's iPad in a few days, as she's getting one through her job. When I tried hers out (ok, played with it), I was amazed at how slick it is. I want to get some sort of cover (not unlike my Oberon) to protect it and to make it easier to hold on to, as the last thing I want to do is drop it.  Any suggestions now that some of you have had your iPads for a few weeks? Thanks.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I'm delighted with my official Apple cover, though it isn't gorgeous and seems to be in short supply.  There's a thread about "finding a decent cover for the ipad" where this issue is discussed in loving (tediius) detail!


----------



## Someone Nameless

My official Apple cover is on it's way from Hong Kong right now.  It doesn't take quite as long as Apple estimates.  

I agree, they are very slippery without a cover!


----------



## Cindy416

The Hooded Claw said:


> I'm delighted with my official Apple cover, though it isn't gorgeous and seems to be in short supply. There's a thread about "finding a decent cover for the ipad" where this issue is discussed in loving (tediius) detail!


I perused that thread, and was overwhelmed. I'm assuming the term, cover, refers to something which stays on the iPad while it's being used. I thought that some of the replies seemed to refer more to bags a bit like the Borsa Bella ones.

Gotta admit, I LOVED the iPad when I got to play with it. I'm such a nerd.


----------



## meljackson

I have used the MacBook charger. I just change the plug thingy on the block. It made the MacBook cord shorter but the iPad cord is extended. 

Melissa


----------



## meljackson

This came with my macbook pro to extend the cord. It's what I use for the ipad. That's what I meant. I didn't explain myself well.

http://store.apple.com/us/product/MC359LL/A


----------



## akpak

Anne said:


> Can we use anykind of earphones with the ipad?


Yep.


----------



## Anne

akjak said:


> Yep.


H

Thank you


----------



## webhill

Anne said:


> Can we use anykind of earphones with the ipad?


You can use any earphones that work with the iphone/ipod touch, including the ones with a built-in mic. That's how I sing along with the Glee app  which, btw, I am RIDICULOUSLY excited about. I have 13 Gleeks! Hee hee. This might be a link to my song, if I've done this right, btw:

http://glee.smule.com/song/solo/9003


----------



## Someone Nameless

Hey, that's great!  Good job!!!


----------



## jaspertyler

I also have and like the apple cover


----------



## ayuryogini

Cindy416 said:


> I am buying my daughter's iPad in a few days, as she's getting one through her job. When I tried hers out (ok, played with it), I was amazed at how slick it is. I want to get some sort of cover (not unlike my Oberon) to protect it and to make it easier to hold on to, as the last thing I want to do is drop it.  Any suggestions now that some of you have had your iPads for a few weeks? Thanks.


I also really like my Apple iPad cover; I think the reason the thread for cases/covers is daunting is because we started it before any cases had even come out, so a lot of it was about finding potential cases, and reporting possible finds, etc.;

I think that the future of great iPad cases is bright, but most manufacturers didn't get their actual iPads until April 3, just like the rest of the WiFi folks, so are a little behind in getting them to market; though they had the measurements to work with, still not the same thing, so now we're just starting to see cases making it to the marketplace.

You probably know just from being on Kindleboards that Oberon is working on one, M-Edge just released theirs. 
I also like the looks of the Quirky Cloak (http://www.quirky.com/products/30-Cloak#product-tabs-photos) and the Orbino Padova (http://www.orbino.com/store/index.php?cPath=176), but don't have any experience with either, and am happy enough with my Apple case that I don't want to be a pioneer with the other cases; It was unusual enough for me to be an early adopter with the iPad; I usually like to wait till bugs are worked out, but the iPad is just so preciousssss!


----------



## Anne

Does anyone know if there is going to be an Barnes & Noble app for the iPad?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Anne said:


> Does anyone know if there is going to be an Barnes & Noble app for the iPad?


It seems as if there will be:
http://bookclubs.barnesandnoble.com/t5/Unbound-NOOK-and-BN-eReader-Blog/eBooks-B-amp-N-eReader-for-iPad-Coming-Soon/ba-p/495666

Betsy


----------



## webhill

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It seems as if there will be:
> http://bookclubs.barnesandnoble.com/t5/Unbound-NOOK-and-BN-eReader-Blog/eBooks-B-amp-N-eReader-for-iPad-Coming-Soon/ba-p/495666
> 
> Betsy


OMG I emailed them like two or three weeks ago and asked about that and they said they had no such plans! Go figure. Well, if it does come out, I'll probably go ahead and buy Dead in the Family. I already sat in a B&N and read the DTB, but I just don't want to buy a DTB. I'd really rather have the kindle version just so all my copies are in the same group, but.... I can't wait that much longer.


----------



## Anne

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It seems as if there will be:
> http://bookclubs.barnesandnoble.com/t5/Unbound-NOOK-and-BN-eReader-Blog/eBooks-B-amp-N-eReader-for-iPad-Coming-Soon/ba-p/495666
> 
> Betsy


Thanks Betsy. I know there is one for the ipod. I was hoping there would be on to the iPad.


----------



## DD

How long should it take to download a movie rental from iTunes directly from the iPad?  Mine is taking hours.  Normal?


----------



## akpak

DD, it all depends on your internet connection. I haven't downloaded movies before, but episodes of TV shows and trailers do take a little while. A two hour movie might take a long time.

Best bet is to start up those things before you go to bed.. In the morning all your downloads will be done!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

DD said:


> How long should it take to download a movie rental from iTunes directly from the iPad? Mine is taking hours. Normal?


Completely normal for an average two hour movie to take many times that to download....

Betsy


----------



## DD

Oh, thanks, Betsy and Akjak.  I thought something was wrong.  I'm in my Dad's hospital room and using the hospital's free wifi. It's been downloading for 6 hrs and it's only 1/2 way.  I wonder if I switch to the 3G plan it will be faster.  Maybe that will eat up too much of my allowance.


----------



## akpak

The hospital WiFi is probably very slow... So many other people on it. Putting it on the 3G will almost *certainly* eat your allowance. The file is probably several GB in size.


----------



## Anne

Does any if you can use Road Runner email ? I may be using the Wrong password.  I am going to try again when I get home.


----------



## corkyb

The Apple Store guy told me that Apple and Road Runner don't like each other and it's difficult to set up.  He said it will only work in your home for some reason and that the work around is to have your roadrunner mail forwarded to a yahoo or gmail address.  Good luck.
Paula ny


----------



## Anne

corkyb said:


> The Apple Store guy told me that Apple and Road Runner don't like each other and it's difficult to set up. He said it will only work in your home for some reason and that the work around is to have your roadrunner mail forwarded to a yahoo or gmail address. Good luck.
> Paula ny


Thanks Paula If I cannot set. I can just use my yahoo and gmail.


----------



## meljackson

Lately a lot of my apps have been popping right back off after i open them. Do you think restarting would help? 

Melissa


----------



## Emily King

Melissa, I've had that happen sometimes, especially if the app has been updated. Resetting did help me.


----------



## shacar

Will all of my books I currently have with my kindle transfer over to an iPad?  I am thinking of buying an iPad but don't want to be without my kindle books.  I like buying from Amazon, except for the price now on some of the books.


----------



## luvmy4brats

shacar said:


> Will all of my books I currently have with my kindle transfer over to an iPad? I am thinking of buying an iPad but don't want to be without my kindle books. I like buying from Amazon, except for the price now on some of the books.


You will be able to download the Kindle books you have purchased from Amazon with the Kindle App.


----------



## ayuryogini

meljackson said:


> Lately a lot of my apps have been popping right back off after i open them. Do you think restarting would help?
> 
> Melissa


I haven't had that problem yet with my iPad, but resetting has always helped with my iPod Touch,
so if I do have that occur with my Ipad, that's what I would probably try first.


----------



## Cindy416

I stopped by an Apple store when I was in KC yesterday, and they were completely out of iPad covers. Of course, they'll have them in tomorrow, but I live 100 miles away. Guess I'll have to find one online. I'd love to buy a cover from Amazon and use Prime shipping. Will see what they have.

I have a question about accessing the iTunes store and the Apps stores on my iPad. I've accessed them from my computer and then synced, but when I try to get into the iTunes and Apps stores on my iPad, I get a "cannot connect' message. I've gone into my account under the settings section, and have input my password. Everything seems to be ok there. Any ideas as to why I can't connect to the iTunes and Apps stores on my iPad?  Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Also, my daughter bought this iPad on April 19. Since she was planning to try it out and then sell it (to me, as it turns out), she didn't purchase any type of warranty. I don't know how long I have to get SquareTrade coverage. I do know that I have a year on the Apple Care coverage. Any suggestions?  Thanks!


----------



## Eeyore

Cindy416 said:


> I have a question about accessing the iTunes store and the Apps stores on my iPad. I've accessed them from my computer and then synced, but when I try to get into the iTunes and Apps stores on my iPad, I get a "cannot connect' message. I've gone into my account under the settings section, and have input my password. Everything seems to be ok there. Any ideas as to why I can't connect to the iTunes and Apps stores on my iPad? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Also, my daughter bought this iPad on April 19. Since she was planning to try it out and then sell it (to me, as it turns out), she didn't purchase any type of warranty. I don't know how long I have to get SquareTrade coverage. I do know that I have a year on the Apple Care coverage. Any suggestions? Thanks!


Easy question first. You can get a Square Trade Warranty now. There will be a section asking when the item was purchased. Fill that with when your daughter bought it because you will need a copy of the receipt if you ever need warranty repairs. Apple Care does not warranty against accidents, Square Trade does.

First, do you and your daughter have the same account at iTunes? If you don't, the iPad would register itself as soon as it did the first synch when she plugged it in. That may be where the problem is. Did your daughter de-registered it after she gave the iPad to you?

Check under the "General" in Settings and make sure "Restrictions" are OFF. The Restrictions Settings can be toggled to prevent you from connecting to iTunes or installing Apps from your iPad.

Under the settings in "Store" on your iPad, double check to make sure the account name, address, and credit card number and expiration dates are all correct.

That's all I can think of at the moment.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Cindy416

I'm not sure what was wrong, but it's working fine now. I didn't make any changes, so it must have been a website issue.

As for the warranty, do you know how long I have to get the Square Trade one after the purchase of the iPad? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Eeyore

Cindy416 said:


> As for the warranty, do you know how long I have to get the Square Trade one after the purchase of the iPad? Thanks in advance.


From the Square Trade Warranty site:

# Item purchase date must be within the past 90 days
# Care Plan must be purchased with at least 30 days of manufacturer warranty coverage remaining
# You must be a resident of a state other than Maine

Best Wishes!


----------



## shacar

On an iPad if you open an email with an attachment from word or excel and you open the attachment on iPad? Thank you for all of your help, everyone was just as helpful with my kindle.  This board rocks!!


----------



## DD

Can emails be saved somewhere on iPad, other than just leaving them in your inbox?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

shacar said:


> On an iPad if you open an email with an attachment from word or excel and you open the attachment on iPad? Thank you for all of your help, everyone was just as helpful with my kindle. This board rocks!!


You have to have an app installed that can read those types of files. The iPad does not come with one as default.

Mike


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

DD said:


> Can emails be saved somewhere on iPad, other than just leaving them in your inbox?


I'm pretty sure you can't. There's no file system on the Pad that is directly accessible by users.

Mike


----------



## rho

jmiked said:


> You have to have an app installed that can read those types of files. The iPad does not come with one as default.
> 
> Mike


What app would that be. I am tired of saving emails like that so I can see them on my laptop. One of my short list of complaints.


----------



## Eeyore

rho said:


> What app would that be. I am tired of saving emails like that so I can see them on my laptop. One of my short list of complaints.


Rho--
Try Goodreader, for 99 cents. It can read some Word documents but depending on how the docs are set-up they may be mangled quite a bit. It can not read Excel files, that I know of. Documents2go works for the iPhone but is not yet available for the iPad. There are some reported problems with it by people using it on their iPad, again mangled files and Excel columns jumbled up. The d2go reads both types of files on the iPhone and Palm. The only way to read Word documents without problems is to have someone send it to you as a pdf file and then use Goodreader to open it up in your email.

Update--- Found this on one of the forums. Your mileage may vary since I haven't tried it.

"I was playing around with it today and I emailed some word doc.s that were done on Microsoft office on my MBP. If you touch and hold on the attachment in the email, an option to open the file in Pages will be there. It actually works very smoothly.

I also did the same with a PowerPoint and a excel spreadsheet. They all translated very well to the iPad apps. Obviously some features from Microsoft Office are missing (fonts and formatting options) but the iPad makes the necessary changes in order to open."

In addition, Betsy has tried emailing Word documents to herself. You might try and PM her.

Sorry I couldn't be of more help. All this translating format options reminds me of an old I Love Lucy episode, where the original speaker (Microsoft) can only speak Mandarin to Portuguese, another speaker speaks Portuguese to Spanish, and Ricky speaks Spanish to English (Apple) for poor Lucy. 

Best Wishes!


----------



## corkyb

Eeyore,
Which one are you talking about that works where you quoted Betsy or someone else?  Your post confused me....doesn't take much these days.
Paula ny


----------



## Eeyore

corkyb said:


> Eeyore,
> Which one are you talking about that works where you quoted Betsy or someone else? Your post confused me....doesn't take much these days.
> Paula ny


The quote was from a user on the MacRumors site who has Pages, Keynote and Numbers loaded on his iPad. Apparently with all three loaded on he was able to read the Word doc files and Excel files to some extent when they are attached to an email. I don't know if you can modify them and send the email back though.

Best Wishes!


----------



## webhill

Eeyore said:


> Rho--
> Try Goodreader, for 99 cents. It can read some Word documents but depending on how the docs are set-up they may be mangled quite a bit. It can not read Excel files, that I know of.


Goodreader is AWESOME. I find it handles MS Word and Excel files just fine! You can read all the details here: http://www.goodiware.com/goodreader.html and note that as they state, the "in app paid upgrades" are actually all free for the iPad version! I store a lot of stuff in Goodreader.... I've been using it for all my PDF ebooks, as well as PDF journal articles etc, plus annoying kid-school-camp-etc related documents that random teachers and coaches just HAVE to create in excel or word format, ha ha. When I get the email with the attachment, I can just touch the icon, and select "open in Goodreader" from the popup menu, and then save it in there!


----------



## Eeyore

webhill said:


> Goodreader is AWESOME. I find it handles MS Word and Excel files just fine!


Glad to know! I have had Goodreader on my iPad since day one. I haven't received any Excel files in email so I couldn't comment on it. I have received garbled MS Word docs though through Goodreader.

Best Wishes!


----------



## hsuthard

Has anyone tried using Google Docs on the iPad? I love it for opening excel and word files without having to open up those slow programs.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

rho said:


> What app would that be. I am tired of saving emails like that so I can see them on my laptop. One of my short list of complaints.


If you have Goodreader and the iPad Works apps (or whatever they are called as a group) installed, when you open an email on the iPad, if you press and hold on the attachment, you will get several options: "Quick Look", "Open in <iPad Works app if installed, such as Pages, Numbers or Keynote>" "Open in...." If you press on "Open in...." you get other options, one of them will be Goodreader. If Goodreader is the only app you have that will open the doc, perhaps it is the only one that shows up? I can't test that.

The other way I read docs on my iPad is, for docs that I had on my PC but want with me on my iPad, is to copy them to my Dropbox folder on the PC. The Dropbox iPad app can then access them. I can look at them in the internal Dropbox viewer or send them to Goodreader or one of the Apple apps.

I just looked at a huge Excel spreadsheet and it translated OK. But there weren't really any formulas or anything, it was just a database, essentially.

Hope this helps!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

hsuthard said:


> Has anyone tried using Google Docs on the iPad? I love it for opening excel and word files without having to open up those slow programs.


Are you talking about viewing them within the browser?

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard

Yes, I'm thinking they might still work. I don't think they use flash.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've never used Google Docs, but assume that you upload the files to Google Docs from your computer; I'm not sure that's possible using the iPad?

Betsy


----------



## Someone Nameless

I use the google mobile app and all of it works perfectly with the iPad, including google docs.


----------



## webhill

hsuthard said:


> Has anyone tried using Google Docs on the iPad? I love it for opening excel and word files without having to open up those slow programs.


I'm not sure what you mean. You mean via Safari, or is there a dedicated Google Docs app? I view my Google Docs through Goodreader, about which I've already raved, LOL. Goodreader can connect directly to your Google Docs account (actually, it connects to two separate such accounts for me) and snag the files and store them on your iPad for you. It's very quick. I also use Goodreader to connect to my iMac and snag files off of it.


----------



## webhill

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The other way I read docs on my iPad is, for docs that I had on my PC but want with me on my iPad, is to copy them to my Dropbox folder on the PC. The Dropbox iPad app can then access them. I can look at them in the internal Dropbox viewer or send them to Goodreader or one of the Apple apps.


FYI Goodreader can also directly access your Dropbox files  I do that all the time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

webhill said:


> FYI Goodreader can also directly access your Dropbox files  I do that all the time.


How do you do that?

Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters

Betsy the Quilter said:


> How do you do that?
> 
> Betsy


go to the web downloads section and then the "connnect to server" option and choose dropbox then add your dropbox info


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Oh, okay, you go to the web url...I should have thought of that...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'll note, at least on my iPad & network, using the Dropbox app is tons faster than going through Goodreader.

Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters

well you can have dropbox give you a weburl for each file in dropbox, but if you do the connect to server option you can browse all of your dropbox files at once


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

As I can in the Dropbox app?
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/dropbox/id327630330?mt=8

EDITED TO ADD: I guess I was thinking that the "connect to server" in some way downoaded the files to the iPad, but neither the DropBox app nor the Goodreader "connect to server" do that; although using either Goodreader or Dropbox you can designate individual files to be downloaded for use offline. I think, as Dropbox appears much faster for me, that will be the way I use it most.

I'm also looking into Documents to Go which I used for years on my Palm devices....

Betsy


----------



## webhill

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'll note, at least on my iPad & network, using the Dropbox app is tons faster than going through Goodreader.
> 
> Betsy


Are you sure you set up dropbox as a server? You go in under "connect to server" not web URL.... I just tested it & it takes 2 seconds from the moment I tap "hillary's dropbox" to see a list of all of my files! Then about 1.5 sec to open a folder in my drop box and similar to d/l a 450 kb file.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

webhill said:


> Are you sure you set up dropbox as a server? You go in under "connect to server" not web URL.... I just tested it & it takes 2 seconds from the moment I tap "hillary's dropbox" to see a list of all of my files! Then about 1.5 sec to open a folder in my drop box and similar to d/l a 450 kb file.


As I said, it could be my network. I clicked on connect to server and then gave it my Dropbox email and password. I'll go try it again, maybe I was having a network issue. NOTE: I've done it 3 or 4 times with the same problem.

No, same thing, it's 20-30 seconds to access Dropbox via Goodreader, instantanous using the Dropbox app, and just a couple seconds, once I enter the password, going to www.dropbox.com using Safari and entering the password.









Not sure what's happening, but clearly I have the right password, eventually the files show up. I have about 1 GB of stuff on there.... It's so quick using the Dropbox app, I'm not sure I need to figure it out...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've moved the question iPad vs Kindle to its own thread here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,24992.msg466405.html#msg466405

Betsy


----------



## Anne

hsuthard said:


> Yes, I'm thinking they might still work. I don't think they use flash.


It drives me crazy that we cannot use flash. I need it for a typing program I have on my school website. It would be easier for me to do it on my iPad.


----------



## Cindy416

Anne said:


> It drives me crazy that we cannot use flash. I need it for a typing program I have on my school website. It would be easier for me to do it on my iPad.


I think that's the biggest drawback to both my iPhone and iPad. There are times when I need flash, and I'm out of luck w/my Apple products.


----------



## akpak

Only on your phone, touch and iPad. The mac computers deal with Flash just fine. 

Think of it this way: If Flash did something that crashed your phone (as it surely would), you might not be able to use the PHONE. This is why the App Store is such a closed system: To protect the use of the phone as a PHONE, emergency calling, work, etc.

Now, why they haven't allowed "suspect" apps on the iTouch and iPad, where a crash wouldn't mean (at the extreme) the difference between life and death, I don't know. I suspect to just keep things simple.

Way back when the iPhone was first announced, Uncle Steve said that the iPhone was first and foremost a cel phone you won't hate. The ability to ALWAYS use the "phone" has been paramount, and they're very slow to make any changes that threaten that usage.


----------



## Anne

Cindy416 said:


> I think that's the biggest drawback to both my iPhone and iPad. There are times when I need flash, and I'm out of luck w/my Apple products.


I wish I could use flash. It will help so much with my class.


----------



## Don From VA

Hopefully the move from flash to HTML5 will be swift, and we won't have to worry about this anymore.


----------



## Joe Paul Jr.

During the course of the day, if you're going to be away from your iPad for an hour or so, do you totally power it down (holding the top button down for a few seconds until the red "slide to power off" bar appears), or do you simply tap the button on top for a second to make the screen go black? Doing the latter will cause the screen to light right up again with a second tap of the top button, with no involved "powering on" sequence (when you see the silver apple in the middle of the screen) needed. Are there plusses or minuses for each method? I do notice that the battery _doesn't_ run down when I don't shut the iPad down completely.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I don't power it down much at all, I'm on it too much.   If I'm going to be away for several hours, I'll turn it off.  And at night I generall turn it off completely.

Betsy


----------



## Anne

Don From VA said:


> Hopefully the move from flash to HTML5 will be swift, and we won't have to worry about this anymore.


I am dummy when it comes to this stuff. Will HTML5 replace flash?


----------



## Don From VA

The short answer is 'it can'. The websites just have to code their pages to use the HTML5 specifications instead of flash.

The longer answer from gizmodo:

If you watch video on the internet, you're watching it through a plugin—a piece of software that works within your browser, but which isn't technically a part of it. 
A decade ago, this plugin may have been clunky RealPlayer software, semi-reliable Windows Media Player controls, or a QuickTime plugin that you were better off skipping altogether. 
Today, it's probably Flash or Microsoft Silverlight, or a newer, subtler Quicktime or Windows Media plugin. Whether you're playing a YouTube movie embedded on a web page, or just viewing a .mov file as you download it, your browser has to use the plugin.

HTML5 includes support for a simple tag that lets developers embed video in a page just like they'd embed a JPEG or other image, with a pointer to a file on a server. 
Packed along with the ability to read that video tag are a few rendering engines, which would decode the video without  any kind of plugin. 
Embedding a video with HTML5 is as easy as embedding an image, provided the video codec is compatible with the browser's rendering engine.


----------



## Anne

Thanks Don


----------



## MrTsMom

Sorry if someone has already asked this. With the Kindle app, is it possible to make it have th two page spread like they do in iBooks? And, if so, how?

(posted from Artie, the iPad!)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I don't believe it is, I haven't been able to figure it out...(which doesn't really mean anything.  )  However, I've decided that it would just result in less visible text to read on the screen, so I don't want it.  Anyone else?

Betsy


----------



## meljackson

No that seems to be for iBooks only. I have been using iBooks a lot and really love the double pages. I hope amazon updates the kindle app to that! 

Melissa


----------



## VictoriaP

meljackson said:


> No that seems to be for iBooks only. I have been using iBooks a lot and really love the double pages. I hope amazon updates the kindle app to that!
> 
> Melissa


Only if they make it optional. I personally hate it; I read more than twice as fast without that two page spread. I think it's as others have said, your eye gets distracted more easily from the text it's supposed to be focused on.

Then again, I also hate the iBooks page flip. LOL


----------



## Anne

Has anyone heard about a smashwords app for the iPad?


----------



## R. M. Reed

Smashwords is selling many of its books through the iBookstore. Including mine, I hope, the last time I checked they weren't there yet.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

VictoriaP said:


> I think it's as others have said, your eye gets distracted more easily from the text it's supposed to be focused on.


For some, that is probably true. I'd hesitate to say it's a universal effect, as it doesn't bother me at all.

Mike


----------



## VictoriaP

jmiked said:


> For some, that is probably true. I'd hesitate to say it's a universal effect, as it doesn't bother me at all.
> 
> Mike


I'd hesitate to say much of anything counts as a universal effect, which is why I quantified that whole comment with "personally" and specified that it be optional.  Features like that are always going to have both fans and detractors.

I did think that the one vs. two page idea was a bunch of nonsense until I started really observing my habits as I read. Going with a two page split slows me down quite a bit. I still read too fast either way, but I really am less distracted by the single-page setup. It makes for a more immersive reading experience in my case.


----------



## meljackson

Once I get involved in the story I don't even notice if I'm reading on one page or two. Or even if I'm reading a dtb, on kindle or iPad lol. 

Melissa


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I don't find I'm distracted, it just seems to me to be a waste of space to have all that white margin, I haven't tested, but it seems like there would be more words per page turn on a single page spread...I'll have to look at the locations next time I'm looking at a book.    But it's good to have options!

Betsy


----------



## Joe Paul Jr.

This is probably an easy question for your Apple veterans, but this new iPad owner is a definite Apple newbie, so maybe someone can help with this...

Okay, because I had to set up an iTunes account on my home computer to activate my new iPad, I somehow figured that meant that I had to use my home computer to buy songs, audiobooks, etc., from iTunes and then move them via USB to the iPad.  I have since figured out that that's not the case, and I can buy all kinds of iTunes stuff right from the iPad.  My first music purchase, in fact, was a recording of Ravel's "Bolero" performed by the Boston Symphony, for 99 cents.  Anyway, here are my newbie questions...

If I decide to delete "Bolero" from my iPad for whatever reason, is a copy kept for me in my iTunes library in case I ever want to re-download it, free of further cost, back onto my iPad?  And, if the answer is yes, could I re-download "Bolero" right from my iPad, or would I have to go onto my home computer, access my iTunes library from there, and do the USB thing to get it back to iPad?  Again, because a big thing was made about having to establish an iTunes account from my home computer to get my iPad up and running, I keep thinking that my home computer will be an integral component of iTune purchases.

I'll definitely read my iPad manual more closely, but for now, any enlightenment on the above (and anything else you want to add on the subject) would be greatly appreciated!  Thanks!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It's a good question.

Apps you can re-download if you delete from the iPad, but songs and videos you cannot, so you must back them up to your iTunes library on your PC before deleting them.  I haven't done this lately; one used to have to use a 3rd party app but in version 9 (I think) Apple made it part of the iTunes software.  One of the other Apple experts here (Verena?) will be able to help with this.

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper

You manage the music library on your iPad from your home computer.  You don't delete any music you may want again in the future off your computer, but you manage what does and doesn't get synced to the iPad from your computer music library.


----------



## Eeyore

AND it is a good idea to resynch your iPad with iTunes at least once a week or once every 2 weeks. iTunes is like a back-up hard drive so if something goes wrong with the iPad, you haven't lost everything. There is a copy of everything (even saved positions) waiting for you in case of emergencies.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Joe Paul Jr.

Thanks, Eeyore!  Will re-syncing happen automatically if I just go to iTunes on my home computer and then hook up my iPad via USB to that computer? Or, if there are prompts to follow, are they pretty obvious?  Something along the lines of, "Would you like to copy all your recent iTunes purchases on your iPad onto your home computer's iTunes library?"  lol, I hope they walk me through it.


----------



## tlrowley

Auto-syncing is the default, so that's what should happen - unless you overrode that when you first set up your iPad.  When you plug the iPad into the computer, iTunes should launch, and, at the top of the iTunes window, it should say "backing up Joe Paul Jr.'s iPad"  It doesn't take very long, but it does take long enough that you will be aware that it's happening.


----------



## Joe Paul Jr.

Thanks, Tlrowley!


----------



## akagriff

Help!  I have no sound.  I pushed the volume on the side but nothing happened, the little speaker doesn't even show.  I had sound earlier, then I turned off my iPad.  Now I have nothing.


----------



## pidgeon92

akagriff said:


> Help! I have no sound. I pushed the volume on the side but nothing happened, the little speaker doesn't even show. I had sound earlier, then I turned off my iPad. Now I have nothing.


Go to Settings, then to General, then to Sounds. It might be shut off there.


----------



## akagriff

Nope. Everything is switched on


----------



## pidgeon92

Is it a specific application that is not working? I don't see a sound icon on mine on the home screen.


----------



## VictoriaP

Do a full shutdown and restart.  To do that, hold the Power/sleep button until the iPad asks if you want to power off.

Just like any other electronic gizmo, sometimes they just need a reboot to fix themselves.  If that doesn't work, call Apple.


----------



## akagriff

I called apple.  I had to reset my iPad.  I think this is what happened, the apple tech doesn't necessarily agree with me.  I had gone to a website to listen to a podcast and then I had no sound.  To me the two go hand in hand but not everyone agrees


----------



## akpak

On the subject of syncing purchases made on your iPad (or iPhone/Touch, etc), there's an option in one of the menus (Advanced, or maybe Store?) at the top that says "Transfer Purchases..." 

That should move anything you bought on your device to the computer. Just in case the backup and sync doesn't catch it.


----------



## hsuthard

Ok, what about this scenario:

I bought my mom an iPad and synced it to my account a couple of weeks ago, now she has it with her in Virginia and isn't syncing it to any computers there. The thought is she'll just use it and when she comes to visit every few months we'll sync it then unless there's a problem. I'm hoping that will work fine for her, as she doesn't even have iTunes on her computer at home, and it seemed easiest to just do it this way.

So then say I buy an app that costs $1.99. I love it and want my mom to have it, too. Can she download the same app (using my iTunes account) to her iPad (that hasn't been synced in weeks) without a double charge?

What about tv shows? My mom bought a couple of TV episodes for her iPad, can I now download those same episodes for free onto either my computer or iPad?

I'm sorry if these are repetitive, iTunes really confuses me.


----------



## MrTsMom

Yes on the apps, no on the tv shows.


----------



## hsuthard

MrTsMom said:


> Yes on the apps, no on the tv shows.


Thank you! I needed just that exact kind of clear answer. It's confusing that there are two different answers depending on what you've purchased, but I'll learn eventually.


----------



## Cindy416

MrTsMom said:


> Yes on the apps, no on the tv shows.


Are you sure about the tv shows? I bought a Glee episode before getting my iPad, and it's now on my iPad. I sure thought I'd put it on my iPhone before that.


----------



## MrTsMom

Cindy416 said:


> Are you sure about the tv shows? I bought a Glee episode before getting my iPad, and it's now on my iPad. I sure thought I'd put it on my iPhone before that.


Right, but you transferred it through iTunes on your computer. That you can do. Apps are different. You purchase them once, then they are attached to your account for good. Movies, tv shows, and music are different.


----------



## Anne

Has anyone gotten the iPad conivector to VGA adapter? I am looking for something easy to use to hook my iPad to my T.V. so I can also watch my neflex movies on the T.V.


----------



## Chad Winters

You might check because if it's close in price the $100 roku will give better video output


----------



## Anne

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> You might check because if it's close in price the $100 roku will give better video output


I want to get a roku if I can hook it up to my cable box.


----------



## Chad Winters

Well I think you hook the cable box and the roku up to your tv separately kind of like a VCR and a DVD player hook up separately


----------



## Anne

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> Well I think you hook the cable box and the roku up to your tv separately kind of like a VCR and a DVD player hook up separately


I know there is a way to hook a vcr or dvd player to the cable box. I not sure how to do it. I hope there is a way I can hook up the Roku.


----------



## akagriff

How do I link ki dle book covers to kb using my iPad?


----------



## ayuryogini

Anne said:


> Has anyone gotten the iPad conivector to VGA adapter? I am looking for something easy to use to hook my iPad to my T.V. so I can also watch my neflex movies on the T.V.


Is that what that does? I had no idea. I'd love to know if anyone else has one as well.
What does VGA stand for?


----------



## Don From VA

ayuryogini said:


> What does VGA stand for?


Video Graphics Adapter


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

akagriff said:


> How do I link ki dle book covers to kb using my iPad?


You can still use linkmaker. To get the cover image (or any other photo) press and hold, then you'll get a pop up, select Copy. then you can paste the image in linkmaker or in between the img tags. Sometimes, I have to click on the image to get it to open in its own page, and then do the copy to get the image.

Lately, Amazon has been having zoomable images, which are GIFs and those don't work as far as I can tell.

Betsy


----------



## Cindy416

I'm looking for a way to create documents, and am wondering if I can use Google Docs with my iPad. For some reason (probably because of the OS on my desktop computer, to which my printer is physically attached), I can't seem to use any remote printer utilities. (I'm always told to install the drivers for the other operating systems, but my computer won't let me because it's not running those OS.  Anyway, if I could create docs via Google Docs, I could then open and print them from my other computers.  Has anyone tried this?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I haven't used Google docs, seems like it word work.  DocsToGo would also let you do the same thing.

Betsy


----------



## Cindy416

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I haven't used Google docs, seems like it word work. DocsToGo would also let you do the same thing.
> 
> Betsy


Hmmm. I used to use Docs To Go on my Palm Pilots, and always got along well with it. I'll give Google Docs a try first (can't beat free), and, if it isn't satisfactory, will check out Docs To Go. Thanks, Betsy!


----------



## hsuthard

I did a quick test a couple of weeks ago and google docs seemed to work well enough. I'm a big fan.


----------



## Cindy416

Google Docs isn't doing what I want. Anyone have experience with Pages? I have a Windows 7 desktop and use Word 2007, so I want to be able to email docs created on my iPad to myself for editing and printing on either my desktop or notebook computers. I assume that Docs To Go will do this. Am I able to buy o e app to use on both my iPad and my iPhone without having to pay separately for both?

I'm trying to make my iPad do most of what an old HP laptop used to do. My other laptop/notebook is my school computer, and I don't use it for non-school things.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Cindy416 said:


> Google Docs isn't doing what I want. Anyone have experience with Pages? I have a Windows 7 desktop and use Word 2007, so I want to be able to email docs created on my iPad to myself for editing and printing on either my desktop or notebook computers. I assume that Docs To Go will do this. Am I able to buy o e app to use on both my iPad and my iPhone without having to pay separately for both?
> 
> I'm trying to make my iPad do most of what an old HP laptop used to do. My other laptop/notebook is my school computer, and I don't use it for non-school things.


Cindy,
I have PAGES on my iPad and Office 2007 on my Windows 7 laptop, but I haven't really used Pages much yet. What do you want it to do? I'll try what you are wanting and tell you how it does.


----------



## Cindy416

gadgetgirl003 said:


> Cindy,
> I have PAGES on my iPad and Office 2007 on my Windows 7 laptop, but I haven't really used Pages much yet. What do you want it to do? I'll try what you are wanting and tell you how it does.


I'd like to be able to write letters and maybe even work on my lesson plans (usually set up as a table). I'd also like to be able to cut and paste recipes and assorted gems that I find on the internet. I do this on my desktop computer, and then I save the documents into the appropriate folders. If I were able to create documents and then email the to myself (or put them on Google Docs, which would probably mess up my table formatting).

Thanks!


----------



## Cindy416

gadgetgirl003 said:


> Cindy,
> I have PAGES on my iPad and Office 2007 on my Windows 7 laptop, but I haven't really used Pages much yet. What do you want it to do? I'll try what you are wanting and tell you how it does.


What do you use Pages for? I'm trying to decide whether to buy my daughter's iPad keyboard, and will probably buy it if I can find enough applications to warrant having it. I'd really like to have my iPad take the place, to some extent, of my old laptop. Just trying to justify having bought my wonderful iPad from Megan.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Cindy416 said:


> Google Docs isn't doing what I want. Anyone have experience with Pages? I have a Windows 7 desktop and use Word 2007, so I want to be able to email docs created on my iPad to myself for editing and printing on either my desktop or notebook computers. I assume that Docs To Go will do this. Am I able to buy o e app to use on both my iPad and my iPhone without having to pay separately for both?
> 
> I'm trying to make my iPad do most of what an old HP laptop used to do. My other laptop/notebook is my school computer, and I don't use it for non-school things.


You can mail Pages docs to yourself as Pages docs, PDF, or Word.Doc files. I haven't tried the DOC files lately, and I have a Windows XP and Word 2003...

I only have the iPad, so can't tell you about using the app on more than one device. I'm sure someone here can, though.

Betsy


----------



## Cindy416

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You can mail Pages docs to yourself as Pages docs, PDF, or Word.Doc files. I haven't tried the DOC files lately, and I have a Windows XP and Word 2003...
> 
> I only have the iPad, so can't tell you about using the app on more than one device. I'm sure someone here can, though.
> 
> Betsy


Thanks. I wouldn't normally ask so many questions, but these document programs are fairly expensive as such programs go, and I want to find one that I like and will use, rather than buy one, not like it, and then spend the same or more for a different app.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Not a problem!!!

Betsy


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Cindy416 said:


> What do you use Pages for? I'm trying to decide whether to buy my daughter's iPad keyboard, and will probably buy it if I can find enough applications to warrant having it. I'd really like to have my iPad take the place, to some extent, of my old laptop. Just trying to justify having bought my wonderful iPad from Megan.


Cindy
I copied and pasted some recipes off of the internet and emailed them to myself. On one recipe I put the picture of the food. On another recipe I did not. On the recipe with the picture, the formatting was a little off on my computer from the original Pages document on my ipad. It still looked very nice though. You can email the document or choose "export" and when you connect your iPad to your computer, then move the folder using itunes. There is another option where yo can use "iwork" to post the documents to the internet. I have not tried that yet, but will if it would help you decide.
Another document that I had on my laptop as a Word version 2003 when I emailed it to my ipad and chose to open with Pages, the font that the original document had was not available in Pages so another font was used. It looked good, except the top of each page was at the bottom of the proceeding page. I considered that an easy fix. I would recommend the Pages app. I think you would enjoy it; however, I'm still learning about all of the iPad apps and there may be another app that would work better for you. I think you'll be happy with Pages though. It of course has the search feature so you could search for the recipe you want in your Pages recipe document on your iPad. I may make a recipes folder myself. Thanks for the suggestion. : ) 
PS I tried emailing the Pages folder to my computer as a pdf and the words in the document were coded so all I could see was the picture and then lots of code.
Edit: WHen I changed the font from Helvitica to Times Roman, the PDF was legible.


----------



## Cindy416

Wow, gadgetgirl!  Thanks a lot form trying those things for me! I really appreciate your help. Sounds as if Pages is what I want.  Hope I can return the favor sometime


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Cindy416 said:


> Wow, gadgetgirl! Thanks a lot form trying those things for me! I really appreciate your help. Sounds as if Pages is what I want. Hope I can return the favor sometime


Glad it helped. Hope you like it.


----------



## hsuthard

I just read about a new app this morning that may meet your needs, too, Cindy:

Byte Squared has released its office app for the iPad. The app, called Office2 HD, provides DOC compatible document editing and XLS compatible spreadsheet editing, including tight integration with one of your favorite apps, Dropbox. The app also provides integration with Google Docs, MobileMe iDisk and several other cloud based services.

Google Docs users have a way to transfer files to and from Office2 HD. You can manipulate the same files both on your iPad and from within your browser.

MobileMe users can access files stored on an iDisk, either by opening files or editing files directly on the iDisk. Or, you can copy the files from the iDisk and edit them locally.

The app is also compatible with Microsoft Word, NeoOffice and any other “.doc” compatible word processor. It allows you to view, create, edit and save documents in Word 97-2003 format.

The following are some of the high-level features available to you.

Word Processor Features

View, create, edit and save documents in Word 97-2003 (.doc) format. Compatible with Microsoft Word, NeoOffice and any other .doc compatible word processor
Character formatting, including text and fill color, bold, italic, underline, font face and size
Paragraph formatting including alignment, indenting, bullets and numbering
Support for tables, including table creation
Support for images, including inserting of images from the camera roll or pasting from other programs
Searching of text within documents
Undo and redo, up to 100 undo levels
Copy and paste within the app in addition to copy and paste of text and images from other applications, including Safari
Auto-correction and auto-completion are supported
Spreadsheet Features

XLS compatibility with support for multiple worksheets
Multiple cell types, including Numeric, Date, Time, Date/Time, Currency, Percentage and Text
Cell formatting options, including bold, italic, text and background color, cell sizes and alignments
Merged cells, text wrapping and freeze panes
Copy/cut/paste operations
A range of functions, including date/time, math, statistical, string and trigonometric functions
Organizing Documents

Access documents stored in Google Docs, iDisk and any WebDAV server, including open, edit, save, delete and rename
Create or delete folders
Move or copy documents between folders locally
Move or copy documents between Google Docs or iDisk accounts and the local folders
Move or copy documents within folders in Google Docs or iDisk accounts
Email documents as attachments
Open .xls and .doc email attachments from the iPad Mail app into Office2 HD
Supported Languages:

US English, Arabic, Chinese, Danish, Dutch, French, German, Italian, Japanese, Korean, Norwegian, Polish, Portuguese, Russian, Spanish and Swedish

Pricing and Availability:

Office2 HD is available on the App Store for $7.99. It is available worldwide, exclusively through the App Store in the Business category.


----------



## Jesslyn

If you want to transfer files to and from your pc to your iPad, I recommend some of the free services out there.

*Dropbox *or *SugarSync *will allow you to set a folder on your pc that is accessible from your iPad via wireless/3G. I have found it extremely useful to use with my books in Calibre to make them accessible to the iPad Stanza app from anywhere

I find that Evernote is great for recipes as you can get the recipe and the picture.


----------



## homeoh

Does the iPad work on airplanes? Has anyone found a good app that
lets you print from iPad?

Finally,is there a site telling how to sync photos from a Windows XP
computer ? DD has the WI Fi iPad & can't seem to get her photos.
She doesn't have the extra pic transfer cable.Thanks for your help, PL


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

When you say "work on airplanes", do you mean the WiFi/3G?  You aren't allowed to run either from an airplane.  You can, however, run it in "airplane" mode which turns the connectivity off.

There are apps to print, I haven't tried any of them, and I haven't heard anyone rave about one.  Perhaps someone will post.

To transfer photos to an iPad, hook it up via USB, open iTunes, and drag folders or individual pics to the iPad.  Or you can set up a folder to be synced automatically whenever you sync the iPad.

Betsy


----------



## homeoh

TRying to learn from other's experience.I'll prob buy 
the 16 GB WiFi iPad this wk.I'm on MacBook & wondering what
I should do before using iPad.Is it best to download apps
ahead of time? Want to keep my pics on iPhoto, not sync to iPad.
Is there a way to keep them on MacBook only? What do I need to buy
at Apple store? Screen protectors? 
 Will providers like Yahoo & AOL work on iPad? Sorry to 
ask so many questions.I'm pretty much at sea.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

No problem asking questions, homeoh!

You don't have to sync photos.  Or anything else, for that matter.  

I downloaded some apps to my PC and then synched them....others I bought directly from the iPad.

There's an longer charging cable, I forget what it's called, you will want that as the one that comes with the iPad is too short, really, to use it and use the iPad at the same time.

Not everyone agrees on the screen protectors.  I don't use one.  Others do and are thrilled with them.  I'm sure someone will chime in.

Both Yahoo and AOL have websites that should be accessible on the iPad.  How useful they will be will depend on the amount of Flash video used on the site.  I suspect AOL might use Flash, I don't go to either site often. 

Betsy


----------



## BK

homeoh said:


> TRying to learn from other's experience.I'll prob buy
> the 16 GB WiFi iPad this wk..... Is it best to download apps
> ahead of time? What do I need to buy
> at Apple store? Screen protectors?


I'm a fairly new iPad owner, but I've done a lot of research and I've used mine a LOT since the purchase. I'll share my recommendations, for what they're worth (2 to 4 cents maybe?).

If you're going to do a lot of typing (long emails, etc -- not just URLs when surfing), I'd highly recommend the Apple wireless keyboard. In the store, I tried the iPad docking keyboard and the wireless keyboard, and liked the wireless much better. With the docking keyboard, you can only use the iPad in the portrait position. The wireless keyboard, which is Bluetooth, allows you to use the iPad in portrait or landscape and at any angle. I use an adjustable plate holder as a stand. Oh, and Amazon has it for a few dollars less than Apple or Best Buy. If you're a Prime shipping person or use Amazon's slow-poke free shipping, the grand total will be lower. If not, you could get it at BB or Apple.

I haven't bought a screen protector yet, but I will -- the fingerprint problem is distracting. I am not a cleaning freak, but I'm wiping that screen down constantly. The longer charger cord would be very helpful, but I think the $30 price is outrageous, so I've held off on that.

A case or a sleeve is important... netbook sleeves and cases are MUCH less expensive than those designed specifically for the iPad. I use a sleeve when I carry the iPad in my purse, and a generic netbook bag that holds the iPad and the keyboard for added protection when I'm traveling with it.

So glad I got the WiFi instead of the 3G especially with AT&T's latest bait and switch! If you're going to use your iPad for music, you may want to check the size of your music collection... I had more than 16GB of music. Don't forget that you can't add memory later.

Oh, and if I were you, I'd wait until I had the device before downloading apps... the apps come out with updates constantly, so you might as well wait and get the latest versions without having to update everything once you have the iPad.

Bonnie


----------



## homeoh

Betsy & Bonnie.....thanks so much for the good info 
from your personal experience.I will sift thru & take notes
for when I finally stop "thinking it over" & just go buy.I'm
a researcher at heart .

I always got a lot of use out of notepad on Windows & miss it
on MacBook.Found the free Notepad app for iPad,so did download that one.

A DDs friend bought my new netbook & I kept the Targus travel
case.Think it will work for iPad,but will want a sleeve.Son in law
is an Apple nerd.Will ask him about the USB cord.He says not to
buy an iPad,but I'll decide. 

Taking anything to the store beats mailing it off.
Will more than likely drive the 50 miles to the store,but that's
just me.Have never dealt with BB...did hear they have a good warranty.
Thanks again,PL


----------



## Sandpiper

homeoh said:


> TRying to learn from other's experience.I'll prob buy the 16 GB WiFi iPad this wk.I'm on MacBook & wondering what I should do before using iPad.Is it best to download apps ahead of time? Want to keep my pics on iPhoto, not sync to iPad. Is there a way to keep them on MacBook only?


I am so non-tech. I am Apple-only here. MacBook Pro, etc., etc., and 3G iPad. *The first time you go to sync your iPad from your MPB, it asks if you want to sync (everything) automatically. Check NO box (or something similar).* Then you can go through and check or not check (photos in your case) what you want or don't want to sync / download. Very simple to understand when you do it.

Whenever I sync my various Apple toys, the sync screens in iTunes on MBP look very similar. I don't want e-mail on my iTouch, so I don't check that box / fill in my e-mail addies.

It's all very easy.


----------



## katbird1

homeoh said:


> TRying to learn from other's experience.I'll prob buy
> the 16 GB WiFi iPad this wk.I'm on MacBook


Just checking - if you are using an older MacBook, you do have to be running 10.5.8 or newer. My MacBook is 3 yrs. old and I'm still running Tiger, so I would have to upgrade to Leopard before getting an iPad.


----------



## VictoriaP

BK said:


> The longer charger cord would be very helpful, but I think the $30 price is outrageous, so I've held off on that.


Just a reminder--as with ALL electronic devices, be sure to plug your iPad into a surge suppressor. Too often, we forget to do that kind of thing, and I had to replace a $100 battery charger last week as a result after a storm. Luckily, the dog heard the odd popping noise the charger was making and alerted my husband right before bed, or we might have been dealing with a fire instead.

If you get a suppressor with a cord, you can extend your iPad charger without spending the $30 on the Apple extender, and of course, you can use the suppressor to power other devices as well.


----------



## Sandpiper

When charging your iPad, use the 10W charger that came with it.  Chargers for iPods aren't powerful enough.  Those would take forever to charge an iPad (if at all) and get quite warm.


----------



## Cindy416

VictoriaP said:


> Just a reminder--as with ALL electronic devices, be sure to plug your iPad into a surge suppressor. Too often, we forget to do that kind of thing, and I had to replace a $100 battery charger last week as a result after a storm. Luckily, the dog heard the odd popping noise the charger was making and alerted my husband right before bed, or we might have been dealing with a fire instead.
> 
> If you get a suppressor with a cord, you can extend your iPad charger without spending the $30 on the Apple extender, and of course, you can use the suppressor to power other devices as well.


Good reminder. I have major electronic device plugged into uninterruptible power supplies, which not only supress surges, but allow my devices to continue to be used for several minutes during power outages. Love having my router and high-speed Internet box on the UPS.


----------



## Chad Winters

So I'm curious about MotionX Drive GPS it seems like a good option for me because I don't need GPS all the time just with occasional travel. But with the new bandwidth caps, does anyone know how much data it would use? It does not download everything to your iPad it sounds like


----------



## Jesslyn

homeoh said:


> Does the iPad work on airplanes?


You can use your wifi on wifi equipped airplanes/airlines. Unfortunately for me I mostly use Southwest which has been a sloooooow adopter, but most major airlines either already have it or are implementing. But note, some are free, some not.

I'm getting ready to start traveling and think I'll just be renting iTunes movies and watching them in-flight. I'm sure it will be cheaper in the end since I'll also be able to watch them (along with Netflix) in the hotel as well.


----------



## homeoh

My iMac will be 2 yrs old this Xmas & I use Safari.Just keep thinking 
do I want an iPad?,or do I not? It's a lot of $$$.Some sites say to hold off, 
as later ones will be better.Others say not to buy
if all I do is surfing,e mail etc,which is 90% of what I use puter for.

We don't travel much anymore & I sure don't need another "toy" to get
rid of.Don't pay any attention, it's just me talking to me 
That said, DD loves the iPad & thru a bout of being down 
with back prob...4wks,has never used her computer.Being a non techie,it's
hard to decide between wants/needs LOL

You're all so helpful & I read most posts.....thinking,thinking.PL


----------



## Sandpiper

homeoh said:


> Just keep thinking
> do I want an iPad?,or do I not? It's a lot of $$$.Some sites say to hold off, as later ones will be better.Others say not to buyif all I do is surfing,e mail etc,which is 90% of what I use puter for.
> 
> We don't travel much anymore & I sure don't need another "toy" to get
> rid of. . . . Being a non techie,it's hard to decide between wants/needs LOL


That's kind of me too. I did get one -- a 3G at that. So if $$ is really tight, you probably don't need it. It is fun though.

I got rid of my PC (kicked it out the door  ) early in February and made the switch to Mac. Best thing I ever did. I enjoy photography. Macs are good for that. I like looking at my photos on the iPad.

I am NO techie either. Tech-wise, you wouldn't have any problem with it.


----------

